# Qld Xmas 2012 Case Swap..Venue Changed



## Batz

*Brewers please note, the Xmas swap has changed venues.*

I have been talking to Bruce and Renae about the swap and they have put up their hand to host it now.

There's no need to go into details here but something is preventing me from having it here on the dates we have all agreed on. I'll like to personally thank Bruce and Renae for pulling me out of the shit here, and we all know what a great time a swap at the Sqires place will be.
Fingers crossed I can still make the night.
Now it's much closer to Brissy for you city slickers as well.


----------



## Snow

Woohoo! :icon_chickcheers: 

Nice one, Batz. You are indeed very generous. I will be there, but won't be swapping this time. Will bring some food yet to be determined......

Now I can finally get my chair I left up there last time  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Woohoo! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Nice one, Batz. You are indeed very generous. I will be there, but won't be swapping this time. Will bring some food yet to be determined......
> 
> Now I can finally get my chair I left up there last time
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




Your chair is waiting for you.....If I can get Banjo to let go of it.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Your chair is waiting for you.....If I can get Banjo to let go of it.



I'll be there if that's ok Batz, could possibly be in the swap as well.
And thanks again for you and Julie offering the venue, always have a great time.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Count me in


----------



## Batz

1. Batz
2. Snow
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

I'll put dibs on that same bit of concrete that I had earlier in the year....


----------



## Florian

Can't wait for this one, Batz, thanks for opening up the cave once again.

The date has already been blocked in the wife's calendar a few days ago. 

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_

Kindly stole your spot, Snow...


----------



## jameson

Where you live Batz?


----------



## BPH87

jameson said:


> Where you live Batz?



Yes were do you live Batz? As your location is not on the map?


----------



## bradsbrew

I assume this is the swap list?

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Snow


----------



## Batz

BPH87 said:


> Yes were do you live Batz? As your location is not on the map?




The raging metropolis of Kin Kin.
Well just out of town actually, far to busy in town for us.  


Batz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> I assume this is the swap list?
> 
> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Snow



No, this is the swap list.......


1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Snow


----------



## Florian

_WALLACE_ said:


> No, this is the swap list.......
> 
> 
> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Snow



No, this one, mate:

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> The raging metropolis of Kin Kin.
> 
> Batz




Ok here's the pic.





You can just see Insider there


----------



## winkle

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow


Attending and swapping, then changing status to swapping and not attending, then pulling out the weekend before due to work/family issues/commitments:

1.


----------



## mccuaigm

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


Attending and swapping, then changing status to swapping and not attending, then pulling out the weekend before due to work/family issues/commitments:

1.

(hopefully no this category) Thanks Batz


----------



## NickB

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


Attending and swapping, then changing status to swapping and not attending, then pulling out the weekend before due to work/family issues/commitments:

1.

(hopefully no this category) Thanks Batz


----------



## daemon

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


Attending and swapping, then changing status to swapping and not attending, then pulling out the weekend before due to work/family issues/commitments:

1.

(hopefully no this category) Thanks Batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank



Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


The Rawlings boys will be there....


----------



## Rowy

Swapping:

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy


Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


The Rawlings boys will be there....


----------



## jameson

Rowy said:


> Swapping:
> 
> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 
> 
> 
> I may need a lift... From my seat to bed. No beer mug this time or Belgiums.


----------



## Rowy

I'll be securing myself a 5oz glass before then <_<


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> I'll be securing myself a 5oz glass before then <_<


Waiter! thimbles for all! Hurrah!!!

Edit: Your mug is still here Jameson :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> I'll be securing myself a 5oz glass before then <_<



Pussy. :blink:


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> I'll be securing myself a 5oz glass before then <_<




Old Jed watches out for city folk with 5oz glasses (in fact he got two this weekend!) ......he's does't much take to front wheel drive buggies either, as winkle will testify after his last trip through town.


----------



## Batz

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy


----------



## dougsbrew

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew


see how i go and will update to swapping.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_ - Bloody Tedious Lager
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew

Any idea what you guys are brewing this year? I think i'll be doing one of those "bloody tedious" lagers on an urquell yeats


----------



## BPH87

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson. 
13. BPH87

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew


----------



## Damien13

BPH87 said:


> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 
> 
> Swapping but not Attending:
> 
> 1. Damien13
> 
> 
> Hey I can't attend, but I would love to swap... is this possible? If not, well then feel free to strike me from the list ya pack of exclusionist bastards... If it IS possible, then thanks a bunch, you awesome bunch of frigging legends....


----------



## winkle

Ok for those in the case-swap here are the dos and don'ts.

Use PET bottles (we still have one guy wandering around with stitches in his eyeball if you need to ask why).
You will need the same number of bottles as people who are in the swap - including yourself.
At the minimum put the swap number on the lid of the bottles so we know what we are drinking and can provide some feedback.
Try and enter either your best beer or one you are really happy with.
You don't have to attend to be in the swap, but please arrange for the case to be taken up for you in advance (not on the day).
We had some crackers of beers in the last swap, hopefully this will be as good :icon_cheers: 

Note: If you put yourself down for the swap and pull out with less than a month to go, you owe your fellow swappers a case of craft beer to be delivered to the swap. This is a major PITA.


----------



## Rowy

No


----------



## ash2

Daemon said:


> Swapping:
> 
> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 
> 
> Dec always to busy for me Batz { retail worker } but would like to do someday before then .
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 
> 
> Attending and swapping, then changing status to swapping and not attending, then pulling out the weekend before due to work/family issues/commitments:
> 
> 1.
> 
> (hopefully no this category) Thanks Batz


----------



## Batz

OK numbers are not that big but hell there's a few of us.

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson. 
13. BPH87

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## bonj

Have written the date in the calendar with crayon... will know for sure when it gets closer.


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Ok for those in the case-swap here are the dos and don'ts.
> 
> Use PET bottles (we still have one guy wandering around with stitches in his eyeball if you need to ask why).
> You will need the same number of bottles as people who are in the swap - including yourself.
> At the minimum put the swap number on the lid of the bottles so we know what we are drinking and can provide some feedback.
> Try and enter either your best beer or one you are really happy with.
> You don't have to attend to be in the swap, but please arrange for the case to be taken up for you in advance (not on the day).
> We had some crackers of beers in the last swap, hopefully this will be as good :icon_cheers:
> 
> Note: If you put yourself down for the swap and pull out with less than a month to go, you owe your fellow swappers a case of craft beer to be delivered to the swap. This is a major PITA.



Spot on winkle, got it nailed there old son, last swap was tops. I might also add its not a pissing contest in any reguard just make whats good.

Cant commit myself atm just moved house and getting sorted.All probability I will be there, swapping or not Im not sure.
Daz


----------



## winkle

> You don't have to attend to be in the swap, but please arrange for the case to be taken up for you in advance (not on the day).



By that I meant that you shouldn't try and organise transporting the case on the day of the swap.


----------



## edschache

hmmm - last swap was right after my wedding and this one is right before my honeymoon... will try to brew another batch of my stout and send it with NickB if he's willing to play courier again but I doubt I'll be able to attend. I won't add my name to the list until I've pitched the yeast.


----------



## NickB

Yep, no worries playing courier.

As long as you're still happy to give me a lift to the QABC judging this Sunday...


----------



## Camo1234

1. Batz
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson. 
13. BPH87
14. Camo1234

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Have written the date in the calendar with crayon... will know for sure when it gets closer.




You can do it possum, and bring that browny with ya!


----------



## Batz

I thinking German snags in rolls with sauerkraut, I'll do a few pizzas, a few curries as well, lots of beer, a pickled egg or two and a good fart.
Easy azz.

batz


----------



## tazman1967

Camo1234 said:


> 1. Batz
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87
> 14. Camo1234
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Tazman1967
> 
> 
> Swapping but not Attending:
> 
> 1. Damien13


----------



## winkle

Rollmops?????

Sounds good Batz, let me know what you need brought along.
Leftover curry and bratwurst =

View attachment 57158

breakfast :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Rollmops?????
> 
> Sounds good Batz, let me know what you need brought along.
> Leftover curry and bratwurst =
> 
> View attachment 57158
> 
> breakfast :icon_drool2:




Anna and Julie have that sorted mate.


----------



## Batz

> Rollmops?????



Please don't ever put them on my eggs and bacon breaky bar-b-que again, makes me sick just looking at them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Batz

Brewers please note, the Xmas swap has changed venues.

I have been talking to Bruce and Renae about the swap and they have put up their hand to host it now.

There's no need to go into details but something is preventing me from having it here on the dates we have all agreed upon. I'll like to personally thank Bruce and Renae for pulling me out of the shit, and we all know what a great time a swap at the Sqyre's will be.
Fingers crossed I can still make the night.
Now it's much closer to Brissy for you city slickers as well.



1. Sqyre's
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson. 
13. BPH87

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Brewers please note, the Xmas swap has changed venues.
> 
> I have been talking to Bruce and Renae about the swap and they have put up their hand to host it now.
> 
> There's no need to go into details but something is preventing me from having it here on the dates we have all agreed upon. I'll like to personally thank Bruce and Renae for pulling me out of the shit, and we all know what a great time a swap at the Sqyre's will be.
> Fingers crossed I can still make the night.
> Now it's much closer to Brissy for you city slickers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sqyre's
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. _WALLACE_
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Batz
> 5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> Swapping but not Attending:
> 
> 1. Damien13


----------



## sqyre

Yes its true...  

Back by un-popular demand the QLD xmas case swap will be hosted by... Me.. :unsure: 

Although i do not intend to out-do myself in reguards to catering. I was thinking you guys can bring your usual tasties and that should be more than enough in the way of nibblies.

I'm thinking the Pig on a spit is an easy option Depending on numbers, i'm guessing if everyone is happy with slow cooked pork and gravy rolls for dinner i cant see it being any more than $20 a head (if we want to go that way.)

For those of you who dont know where i am i'm at a little place called Woodhill which is 10minutes past Jimboomba towards Beaudesert.

Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

What is the date of the said meeting?


----------



## sqyre

I believe the date was and still is the 8th of December.


----------



## winkle

Sounds like a fair swap to me.
I'll try and talk the giant inflatable penis into attending.
We'll bring the usual Indon crackers, olives and cheese - possibly a keg of something English for a change.


----------



## sqyre

Apologies to anyone who will now be put out due to the major location change...

Also would anyone like to thier hand up to control the swapping side of things? 

Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

1. Sqyre's
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson. 
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work. 


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13



Can't pass this up, I haven't been to a swap since the last one at The Squires and it's a good oppertunity to blood some of the new IBU boys and see what kind of swill is being swapped these days  I'll handle the swap details Brucie. 

Bring it on..

Browndog


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

sqyre said:


> I believe the date was and still is the 8th of December.


Looks like you have opted for the same date as the WA case swap .
Let the festivity challenge begin :lol: 
We have had to limit our numbers but you guys appear to be struggling  
Live hook up on the day ??
Nev


----------



## bonj

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Looks like you have opted for the same date as the WA case swap .
> Let the festivity challenge begin :lol:
> We have had to limit our numbers but you guys appear to be struggling
> Live hook up on the day ??
> Nev


Live hookup sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

where abouts is your joint Sqyre?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Bonj said:


> Live hookup sounds like a plan.


Skype Cam ??


----------



## tazman1967

1. Sqyre's
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## TidalPete

1. Sqyre's
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete - I'll try to make it work.


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> where abouts is your joint Sqyre?


Wood Hill, towards Beaudesert Dan (straight down the Gateway for you)


----------



## sqyre

Who put me on the swap list?
I'm not swapping... Just attending will be fine B) 

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle

1.
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. _WALLACE_
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete - I'll try to make it work.
8. Sqyre's


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz 
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete - I'll try to make it work.
8. Sqyre's


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## Gavo

I'll take no 4 spot on the swap list, nice and easy number for an old bloke to remember. 

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz 
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete - I'll try to make it work.
8. Sqyre's


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


Cheers,
Gav


----------



## TidalPete

Gavo said:


> I'll take no 4 spot on the swap list, nice and easy number for an old bloke to remember.
> 
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87
> 14. Browndog
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Batz
> 5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 6. tazman1967
> 7. TidalPete - I'll try to make it work.
> 8. Sqyre's
> 
> 
> Swapping but not Attending:
> 
> 1. Damien13
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Gav



If an old fart like Gavo can make the effort then I'm in!


----------



## NickB

Onya Pete and Gavo!


----------



## Rowy

The spit sounds good Sqyre!


----------



## NickB

It's a pig on the spit, Rowy, not you


----------



## TidalPete

:beer:


NickB said:


> It's a pig on the spit, Rowy, not you


 

 :beer:


----------



## Camo1234

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz 
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13


----------



## bonj

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Skype Cam ??


Might have to negotiate with Sqyre re bandwidth issues etc, but a skype cam at each end would be cool... make it a joint WA/QLD swap party!

Failing that, I can bounce a normal phone call through my VOIP and call any landline in Australia untimed for like 10c


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Bonj said:


> Might have to negotiate with Sqyre re bandwidth issues etc, but a skype cam at each end would be cool... make it a joint WA/QLD swap party!
> 
> Failing that, I can bounce a normal phone call through my VOIP and call any landline in Australia untimed for like 10c


Ok What ever works best ?
Pretty much unlimited from this end.
Nev


----------



## Rowy

NickB said:


> It's a pig on the spit, Rowy, not you




I was waiting for it............. B)


----------



## Smokomark

Rowy said:


> I was waiting for it............. B)




Don't take any shit from them Rowy.

You would look good on a spit.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Might have to negotiate with Sqyre re bandwidth issues etc, but a skype cam at each end would be cool... make it a joint WA/QLD swap party!
> 
> Failing that, I can bounce a normal phone call through my VOIP and call any landline in Australia untimed for like 10c



I normally save the bandwidth for masturbating on chatroulette but i guess i can spare a gig or two...

Sqyre...


----------



## The Scientist

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist 

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz 
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's


Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13
[/quote]


----------



## Gavo

TidalPete said:


> If an old fart like Gavo can make the effort then I'm in!



Who you calling old Pete? I'm just a fart.


----------



## Gavo

Oh, and Nick try and stay awake this time, I need someone to keep filling my glass with beer.


----------



## Rowy

smokomark said:


> Don't take any shit from them Rowy.
> 
> You would look good on a spit.




But what if it's someone I know


----------



## altstart

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart

Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13
[/quote]


--------------------


----------



## Parks

1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks

Attending but not swapping:

1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart

Swapping but not Attending:

1. Damien13



--------------------

+1 Pig on the spit


----------



## Parks

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart

--------------------

I added Damien to the swap list so he doesn't miss out should it fill up...


----------



## BPH87

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart

--------------------

I added Damien to the swap list so he doesn't miss out should it fill up...

--------------------
Unfortunately I have to work so maybe I can drop my case with someone in Brisbane to take to the swap??

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Damien13

Parks said:


> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87
> 14. Browndog
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. The Scientist
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Batz
> 5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 6. tazman1967
> 7. TidalPete
> 8. Sqyre's
> 9. Altstart
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I added Damien to the swap list so he doesn't miss out should it fill up...




Thanks Parks ya frigging legend! I am spewing I can't be there... oh well, at least I can do the swap!


----------



## Aydos

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping 

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. tazman1967
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart


----------



## tazman1967

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. 
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart


----------



## edschache

My cube of stout has made it to the fermentation fridge to settle at the right temp ready to pitch - now I just have to decide if the beer you lot produce is worth 20 something bottles of my finest....


----------



## QldKev

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Batz
5. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
6. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
7. TidalPete
8. Sqyre's
9. Altstart


Dropped myself in at pos 6 on attending.


----------



## Rowy

I finally get to meet Qld Kev the bloke whose site, along with Nickjd's $30.00 all grain thingy got me started. Kev my sHOUT FOR A COUPLE OR 7!


----------



## Florian

Rowy said:


> I finally get to meet Qld Kev the bloke whose site, along with Nickjd's $30.00 all grain thingy got me started. Kev my sHOUT FOR A COUPLE OR 7!



From Squire's taps you mean?


----------



## Rowy

Naturally my Deutsche friend..................


----------



## NickB

I'm guessing from anyone's taps.... Or their wallets... Someone should get the plod onto that guy, he's dodgy!


----------



## Rowy

As I said earlier in the thread my only worry is knowing the main course


----------



## NickB

You're spitted, Rowy.... I've seen the diagrams and plans... Nice knowing you mate....


----------



## Rowy

At least hire Jennifer Hawkins to do the spitting


----------



## NickB

LOL, I hear she swallows....


----------



## Rowy

It would be over as soon as she opened her mouth........................she just have to wipe it out of her eyes.


----------



## NickB

Dear god man, got a beer in my hand, dinner in my bowl, and a fuckin' semi.... You are dangerous!


----------



## Rowy

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart


Dropped myself in at pos 6 on attending.

Just added my beer!


----------



## Lillywhite

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)


----------



## sqyre

Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is..  )

Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option. 
Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
All in favor say 'Aye'




---------------------------------------------------------------
XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AndrewQLD

Aye, to be sure


----------



## altstart

Prawns Pizza Pig and Piss =party thats a lot of Psss. Aye for sure.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Florian

Can't wait, Aye!

Have included the date on the details as well.



sqyre said:


> Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is..  )
> 
> Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option.
> Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
> All in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Browndog
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. The Scientist
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
> 21. tazman1967
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gavo

Aye to be sure, sound great.



sqyre said:


> Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is..  )
> 
> Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option.
> Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
> All in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NickB

Aye aye cap'n!


----------



## QldKev

Rowy said:


> I finally get to meet Qld Kev the bloke whose site, along with Nickjd's $30.00 all grain thingy got me started. Kev my sHOUT FOR A COUPLE OR 7!




It will be good to met you too, and a few other new faces, along with catching up with lots of people I've already met. 


Sqyre, I say "Aye me laddy"


----------



## sqyre

Florian said:


> Can't wait, Aye!
> 
> Have included the date on the details as well.



I forgot to add the date, thanks Florian.. :icon_cheers: 

Wunderbar!

Sqyre.. B)


----------



## Lillywhite

Aye aye


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is.. )

Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option. 
Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
All in favor say 'Aye'




---------------------------------------------------------------
XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is.. )
> 
> Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option.
> Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
> All in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle - sumpthin English methinks
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Browndog
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. The Scientist
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)



Aye


----------



## The Scientist

Sounds great Squire, I say Aye :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

aye


----------



## Aydos

Aye


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

---------------------------------------------------------------
XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Daemon
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Browndog
15. Camo1234
16. The Scientist
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)
10.FNQ Bunyip..someone needs to light the fire,lol
[/quote]


----------



## sqyre

Its not a xmas swap without the bunyip!  

Be good to have someone to wake me up at 4am and help me get the pig going... 

Onya Ned!!! :super: 


Sqyre.


----------



## bradsbrew

Aye ses I.


----------



## sqyre

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is.. )
> 
> Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option.
> Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
> All in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Browndog
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. The Scientist
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)
> 10. Bartolo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey Guys just to make sure that everyone is up-to-date on changes and whats going on can we start including the details below when you cut and paste the swap list. I know a few people only get once in a while and unless they pick up on the tittle change they may not realize what exactly has changed. We dont want them rocking up to Batz place by mistake. (although it depends who it is.. )
> 
> Also looking at the numbers a PIG-ON-THE-SPIT looks like an easy option.
> Lets say $20 a head to those attending to cover costs of the pig and i will use the balance to get some Prawns and Pizza for afternoon nibblies.
> All in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Daemon
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Browndog
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. The Scientist
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Sean72 (+1 Sean Jr)
> 10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 11.Bartolo



Missed the fire starter big buddy ....


----------



## winkle

Ned the firestarter...
View attachment 57612


lol


----------



## browndog

Bummer, it turns out the IBU Club xmas pub crawl is on the 8th and saturday arvo will see us attacking the 20 odd beers on tap at the Yamanto Tavern after visiting two other pubs. I've taken the liberty of removing a couple of the other IBU guys, Daemon, The Scientist, Sean 72 and son but left Bonj on as he was not at the club meeting last night. Have a good one guys.

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. 
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


----------



## Parks

Booooooooooooooooo!


----------



## winkle

Splinters!


----------



## Aydos

Im assuming there is enough room to set up a tent to stay the night?


----------



## winkle

aydos said:


> Im assuming there is enough room to set up a tent to stay the night?


You assume correctly


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Bummer, it turns out the IBU Club xmas pub crawl is on the 8th and saturday arvo will see us attacking the 20 odd beers on tap at the Yamanto Tavern after visiting two other pubs. I've taken the liberty of removing a couple of the other IBU guys, Daemon, The Scientist, Sean 72 and son but left Bonj on as he was not at the club meeting last night. Have a good one guys.



Solidarity, brothers!

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Raspberry Wheat)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. 
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. 
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


----------



## sqyre

Thats cool Browndog... Gunna miss you at the swap.

I still proudly display the Caseswap paddles you made for me on the main bearers of the shed to remind me of the swaps..
If you boys somehow manage to find your way back after your session you are more than welcome to rock up..


----------



## sqyre

aydos said:


> Im assuming there is enough room to set up a tent to stay the night?


Yep heaps of room aydos... But there is a it of slope.
But it does level out down near the hop garden.

Sqyre..


----------



## Rowy

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. 
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Bonj. - I'll make it work.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo

Just updated my beer................still need a bit of practice on the Raspberry Wheat it would appear


----------



## Aydos

excellent sounds great!


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Splinters!



Ahhaahha....
That gave me a laugh.Havent heard that for ages.
But i defend the right of he , or she,...
Still to decide if attending. 
married? single? married? single? mmmm Ill think about it a bit more.
Daz


----------



## Rowy

DKS said:


> Ahhaahha....
> That gave me a laugh.Havent heard that for ages.
> But i defend the right of he , or she,...
> Still to decide if attending.
> married? single? married? single? mmmm Ill think about it a bit more.
> Daz



Daz she'll get over it...............Mah what could possibly go wrong h34r:


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Thats cool Browndog... Gunna miss you at the swap.
> 
> I still proudly display the Caseswap paddles you made for me on the main bearers of the shed to remind me of the swaps..
> If you boys somehow manage to find your way back after your session you are more than welcome to rock up..



Yeah, I have some great memories of past swaps over the years at your place Bruce, I still have my official swap ID from 2006 hanging above my kegorator. It would be nice if one of the current attendees would knock up a momento for you this year. I can't be the only one handy with a jigsaw and a piece of sandpaper.


----------



## bonj

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. 
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


----------



## scoundrel

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


hey lads i"ll be more than likely working, bit early to say, but unless something drastic like the boat sinks im gonna be slaving away in my kitchen, ill send my beers with someone (ill sort that out later).
cheers scoundrel


----------



## stillscottish

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4.
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo

I've got the weekend off - at this stage - so, bring it on :super:


----------



## Ross

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


Can't believe the Ippy boys are having their event on the same day, surely they could have moved the day.... we'll miss you Tony.


----------



## Aydos

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo

Had to take Jiri off the swap as he won't be able to brew anything worthy by then


----------



## winkle

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle - IRA
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16.
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale


----------



## winkle

Hmmm, I might bring a keg of the Irish Red and do a Rosella Wit for the swap. Nothing is more manly than a bright pink hazy fruit beer


----------



## kegs23

hi guys i am keen for the case swap, and what looks like a great night of food and drinks,
how do i go about putting my name down for the swap if there is still room(if not would still love to come along) and can be a back up if someone pulls out late
im all in for the $20 bucks for the food,
i guess eveyrone is camping out for the night,


----------



## Rowy

kegs23 said:


> hi guys i am keen for the case swap, and what looks like a great night of food and drinks,
> how do i go about putting my name down for the swap if there is still room(if not would still love to come along) and can be a back up if someone pulls out late
> im all in for the $20 bucks for the food,
> i guess eveyrone is camping out for the night,




Just put your name on the list bloke.


----------



## kegs23

winkle said:


> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle - IRA
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - TBA
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. kegs23(works craftbrewer)
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale



i just added my self to the list i hope that was ok (kegs23)


----------



## Rowy

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. 
14. 
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


Just tidied up the list a bit gents.


----------



## Parks

Rowy said:


> Just tidied up the list a bit gents.



Why did you remove all the non-attending swappers!?!

Bloody hell Rowy.


----------



## Rowy

Parks said:


> Why did you remove all the non-attending swappers!?!
> 
> Bloody hell Rowy.




Oops assumed they weren't swapping as well.........Mmmmmmmmmmmmm **** up. Allow me to fix that.


----------



## Rowy

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0 
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo

Just added the non attending swappers again.........may have just cracked a new keg of AIPA this arvo h34r:


----------



## kegs23

Rowy said:


> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - TBA
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12. Jameson.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
> 10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 11.Bartolo
> 12.josh kendrick
> 
> Just added the non attending swappers again.........may have just cracked a new keg of AIPA this arvo h34r:


----------



## winkle

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick

The wife just pointed out that this is my Sons birthday, there's a party at home and I'm brewing a beer for it <_< 
I really should start checking the family calander - therefore, I've removed myself from the swapping list for now - but will be back on if all goes well (may need someone to deliver it for me). Sorry for missing the piss-up-of-the-year Sqyre  .


----------



## Damien13

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. Gavo
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. Jameson.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. 
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart 
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. 
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) 
11.Bartolo


Can't believe the Ippy boys are having their event on the same day, surely they could have moved the day.... we'll miss you Tony.
[/quote]

CRAP!!! I am out guys.... hope this is enough notice for me to avoid being hung drawn and quartered...

Have fun ya lucky bastards......


----------



## Parks

And let the list wilt away to nothing again...

Come on folks - harden up!


----------



## jameson

Damien13 said:


> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2. Florian
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4. Gavo
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. Winkle
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - TBA
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16.
> 17. Parks
> 18.
> 19. Aydos
> 20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
> 21. tazman1967
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6. TidalPete
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9.
> 10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 
> Sorry folks another one bites the dust. Due to new work commitments I am unable to brew much or attended the swap.


----------



## InCider

kegs23 said:


> hi guys i am keen for the case swap, and what looks like a great night of food and drinks,
> how do i go about putting my name down for the swap if there is still room(if not would still love to come along) and can be a back up if someone pulls out late
> im all in for the $20 bucks for the food,
> i guess eveyrone is camping out for the night,



Hi Kegs 2 things you need to know: 1) No-one pulls out late, so you'll need some protection 2) It's camp _ALL_ night. Especially when those South Australians turn up with dildos. Apart from that... it's just your regular Alf Steward rape dungeon. 

InCider.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

InCider said:


> Hi Kegs 2 things you need to know: 1) No-one pulls out late, so you'll need some protection 2) It's camp _ALL_ night. Especially when those South Australians turn up with dildos. Apart from that... it's just your regular Alf Steward rape dungeon.
> 
> InCider.




Ahh the Pink appendage .


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Hi Kegs 2 things you need to know: 1) No-one pulls out late, so you'll need some protection 2) It's camp _ALL_ night. Especially when those South Australians turn up with dildos. Apart from that... it's just your regular Alf Steward rape dungeon.
> 
> InCider.




I've been wondering where you have been....
So are you attending or what? Pete will give you a lift..
Bring the Lube..



And i see people getting accidently dropped off the list, i will tidy it up on the weekend..


----------



## Gavo

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. 
5. Bradsbrew
6. Winkle
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16.
17. Parks
18.
19. Aydos
20. Jiri (Aydos +1) - Tentative on swapping
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9.
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)

Unfortunatly I have to drop out of this event as I have two other local events I have to attend on the same weekend  . Was very much looking forward to this event as well as some big city crissy shopping.

Gav.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Hey Sqyre,

How 'crutches' friendly is your place? 

My brewing assisntant Bazza (22 on the swap) has shattered his ankle, and if your place is difficult to navigate, then he might just send his beer and not attend the night.

He just needs to know if there is easy access to toilets/ where we will be camping etc.

Can you let me know?


----------



## bradsbrew

There a few steps but.....................


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

very helpful brad....


----------



## winkle

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. Florian
3. AndrewQld
4. 
5. Bradsbrew
6.
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. 
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick

Dunno how these list always get burgered up. 
If I'm able to I'll put myself back on the list.
Dan, there's a BIG paddock (and the goat enclosure). The paddock isn't very flat but it probably won't mater. Bazza could just stay on the lower deck most of the time - its where the food (and some beers) will be.


----------



## Florian

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2. 
3. AndrewQld
4. 
5. Bradsbrew
6.
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. 
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick
13. Florian


I better move my name a few lines down.
There's no way I'll get a keg for the night and swap beers ready in time, so I'll concentrate on the keg for the night and drop my name off the swap list and onto the attending but not swapping list..

Apologies to anyone who might feel deeply offended, feel free to throw some serious emoticons at me...


----------



## tazman1967

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2.
3. AndrewQld
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6.
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 _ Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. TidalPete
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick
13. Florian

DONT PANIC..  

Im only updating my beer for the swap..


----------



## TidalPete

> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2.
> 3. AndrewQld
> 4.
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6.
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - TBA
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10. Livershank
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967 _ Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6.
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
> 10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 11.Bartolo
> 12.josh kendrick
> 13. Florian



Looks like I can't make it after all.  
Have a good one fellas!


----------



## NickB

Don't ******* do it Pete....


----------



## altstart

Aghhh Pete
I was looking forward to catching up and haveing a few beers with ya.
B) Cheers Altstart


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Ahh the Pink appendage .




 

Been watching this thread off and on. Just wish I could find time to get up yonder. Its been a few years since my last pilgrimige.Look forward to reading about the aftermath. 

Andy....


----------



## AndrewQLD

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2.
3. 
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6.
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. Livershank
11. Rowy (Porter)
12.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 _ Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
6. 
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick
13. Florian


Looks like I'm out as well, again :angry: work commitments at my new job and I can't get out of it.
Hope you guys have a great time, one day I might make it down to Mr & Mrs Sqyres


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys had to take myself off the case swap list as i am moving to melbourne and won't be in the state, have fun without me.



AndrewQLD said:


> XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
> 8th December 2012
> Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
> $20 a head
> Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
> Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)
> 
> Swap List:
> 1. _WALLACE_
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6.
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - TBA
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10.
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
> 17. Parks
> 18. Damien13 - not attending
> 19. Aydos
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967 _ Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. QldKev - only thing I plan on bottling is a great big fart
> 6.
> 7. Sqyre's
> 8. Altstart
> 9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
> 10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 11.Bartolo
> 12.josh kendrick
> 13. Florian
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out as well, again :angry: work commitments at my new job and I can't get out of it.
> Hope you guys have a great time, one day I might make it down to Mr & Mrs Sqyres


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

shit is there anyone still coming?


----------



## NickB

Sorry guys, I'm out. I have a sore vagina and can't make it along....


----------



## stillscottish

D'ya want me to kiss it better?



Or just give it a bit of a rub.


----------



## QldKev

XMAS CASESWAP AT SQYRES
8th December 2012
Location - Woodhill (10min south of Jimboomba)
$20 a head
Pig on the Spit, Prawns & Pizza.
Bring a keg or something to share. (No Venereal Diseases)

Swap List:
1. _WALLACE_
2.
3.
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6.
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - TBA
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10.
11. Rowy (Porter)
12.
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer0
17. Parks
18. Damien13 - not attending
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 _ Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. 
6.
7. Sqyre's
8. Altstart
9. Jiri (Aydos +1)
10.FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
11.Bartolo
12.josh kendrick
13. Florian



Looks like I'm one of the fly's that are off


----------



## stillscottish

1. _WALLACE_
2. 
3. 
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. 
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian


Added my swap beer and tidied up list


----------



## NickB

stillscottish said:


> D'ya want me to kiss it better?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just give it a bit of a rub.




Better do both, just to make sure


----------



## sqyre

Its getting awfully tight numbers wise for the pig on the spit to happen successfully.

I am going to have to get the guys who are still coming to pay in advance as i cant afford to buy everthing up front as the company i work for has decided to axe a few hundred jobs and there is aposability that i might be unemployed come swap day.

The other option is we forget the pig and just order a few pizzas with moneys collected on the night.

Or everyone can bring something and we can have a massive bbq and we can do some stuff in my big barrel smoker.
(homemade pizzas are awesome done in the smoker.)

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

I'm easy mate, whatever is easiest for you and Renae - you don't have to go all out feeding a bunch of drunks!

Happy to pay in advance if needed , or chip in for pizza or bring something.

When you decide let me know!

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Better do both, just to make sure



That is a nasty mental image :icon_vomit:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

sqyre said:


> Its getting awfully tight numbers wise for the pig on the spit to happen successfully.
> 
> I am going to have to get the guys who are still coming to pay in advance as i cant afford to buy everthing up front as the company i work for has decided to axe a few hundred jobs and there is aposability that i might be unemployed come swap day.
> 
> The other option is we forget the pig and just order a few pizzas with moneys collected on the night.
> 
> Or everyone can bring something and we can have a massive bbq and we can do some stuff in my big barrel smoker.
> (homemade pizzas are awesome done in the smoker.)
> 
> Sqyre...






NickB said:


> I'm easy mate, whatever is easiest for you and Renae - you don't have to go all out feeding a bunch of drunks!
> 
> Happy to pay in advance if needed , or chip in for pizza or bring something.
> 
> When you decide let me know!
> 
> Cheers




More than happy to do whatever. Personally, I dont eat much when i drink..... or is that Drink much when i eat?? :unsure:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. _WALLACE_ (Do I ******* smell or something?????)
2. 
3. 
4.
5. Bradsbrew
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. 
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian


----------



## stillscottish

How about a couple of boneless pork roasts. Would the smoker handle them?


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> boneless pork




Not likely at a swap mate, well perhaps the older guys. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

And to think I deliberately didn't make any tasteless "pork" comments for fear of lowering the tone of the discussion.

Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## bradsbrew

1. _WALLACE_ (Do I ******* smell or something?????)
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. 
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian


sorry fellas I cant make it either.


----------



## QldKev

stillscottish said:


> How about a couple of boneless pork roasts. Would the smoker handle them?




Boneless pork with a avatar like that


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Boneless pork with a avatar like that




Check-out his profile Kev. :lol:


----------



## sav

Savs in for attending gav80 should be good as well we will prob come together. As for a pork spit I can fit 2x 3 kgs on my keg spit if you want it let me know.
Sav


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1.
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. Rowy (Porter)
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian


----------



## Smokomark

bradsbrew said:


> 1. _WALLACE_ (Do I ******* smell or something?????)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10.
> 11. Rowy (Porter)
> 12.
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
> 17. Parks
> 18.
> 19. Aydos
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. Altstart
> 7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
> 8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 9. Bartolo
> 10. Josh Kendrick
> 11. Florian
> 
> 
> sorry fellas I cant make it either.





It might be time to change the thread tittle Brad.

How about Qld Xmas 6 pack swap


PS. I would love to be there but I have a prior commitment to a monster Xmas party.


----------



## sqyre

I do like Campbells idea...
I have done 3 whole rumps on the spit at once which was a shit load of meat and took a quarter of the time to cook.
We could do a big arse kebab with a large pork roast next to a whole rump with a couple of chooks strapped on for the Muslims...
Or maybe even chuck a bit of lamb on too...

I dont mind cookin stuff but i need some cash up front for big items (30kg pig) which with about 20 guys is a bit of over kill.
And before anyone asks about a smaller pig, they actually get more expensive the smaller they are.

But hey, if no ones gunna cry over no pig then im easy..

Sqyre..


----------



## Florian

I have to say I was looking forward to the pig but get that it might be a bit uneconomical with tight numbers, so happy to go with whatever is most convenient and tasty. 

Also happy to pay in advance what's needed to make this a great event.


----------



## sav

sqyre said:


> I do like Campbells idea...
> I have done 3 whole rumps on the spit at once which was a shit load of meat and took a quarter of the time to cook.
> We could do a big arse kebab with a large pork roast next to a whole rump with a couple of chooks strapped on for the Muslims...
> Or maybe even chuck a bit of lamb on too...
> 
> I dont mind cookin stuff but i need some cash up front for big items (30kg pig) which with about 20 guys is a bit of over kill.
> And before anyone asks about a smaller pig, they actually get more expensive the smaller they are.
> 
> But hey, if no ones gunna cry over no pig then im easy..
> 
> Sqyre..



Ya can't go wrong squire with a cut of yearling blade and a couple of chooksSav


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> I do like Campbells idea...
> 
> I have done 3 whole rumps on the spit at once which was a shit load of meat and took a quarter of the time to cook.
> 
> Or maybe even chuck a bit of lamb on too...
> 
> 
> Sqyre..




I like the sound of a bit of a sleep in  Light the fire @06:00 instead of 04:00 is a win with me Lol ..Lamb & pork joints sound good I eat beef all bloody year ...

Ezy anyway you decide mate ...

Very disappointed with the dropouts , but you get that on big jobs .


----------



## Aydos

So does that mean i only have to bottle 12 beers now? I don't have anything else to bring (beerwise) should i just bring a carton of something instead? Do we need to bring a plate of something or is that covered by the $20?


----------



## NickB

At this stage, 13 beers (bring one for yourself - makes it easy for those running the swap), not sure if there's a cutoff and what it is....

If you can't bring a keg or a few bottles to share, a carton or a few commercials will be fine, but I'm sure there will be heaps of beers there.... If you can keg and don't have the other gear, I can lend you some gas, and probably a bronco tap as well....

Let me know!

As for food, talk to Sqyre - I'm not sure what the go is but last I could see we would still go the $20 and there would be something on the spit, plus other food. I'm sure there would be no issue with bringing other food if you wanted!

Cheers


----------



## NickB

*For those who haven't been to a QLD swap before, the preferred bottling method is in PETs - This stems from at least one incident in previous swaps where a glass bottle has been the cause of an injury.....
*

Cheers


----------



## Florian

I'd go a step further... Not that I'm involved in the swapping bit this year...



NickB said:


> *For those who haven't been to a QLD swap before, the preferred required bottling method is in PETs - This stems from at least one two incidents in previous swaps where a glass bottle has been the cause of an injury.....
> *
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NickB

Awesome work Florian...


----------



## Camo1234

Guys what time does this shin dig usually kick off?

Also, I will have a keg to bring but i haven't transported a full keg somewhere to use that same day... How do you guys usually go with the sediment getting disturbed on the drive over? does it usually settle quickly? are there any tips for minimising this issue (except for filtering)?

I haven't been to one of these before so just let me know if there is anything that you want me to bring.

Camo


----------



## NickB

I usually filter.... You're welcome to borrow if if you want...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

here we are 24 sleeps away from a QLD Xmas swap and there are only 202 posts ..  

No tits,goats or sheep  

only 12 in the swap 

what the hell ? and you lot call yourselves Queenslanders ... 

I'm coming 2000km too drink all your beer and this is the best you can do ?? might have to visit a different state next year , , but I've always belived there are only 2 states to be in ,, QLD & Pissed ....

cheers OBB.


----------



## Aydos

Just thought i would give everyone the option. My swap beer hasn't turned out the way i wanted and is quite a failure. I was seeing if everyone didnt mind me pulling out of the swap as i really don't want to give you guys a beer that even i don't like, my palate isn't as advanced as the rest of you bit even i don't like the taste of it.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## QldKev

aydos said:


> Just thought i would give everyone the option. My swap beer hasn't turned out the way i wanted and is quite a failure. I was seeing if everyone didnt mind me pulling out of the swap as i really don't want to give you guys a beer that even i don't like, my palate isn't as advanced as the rest of you bit even i don't like the taste of it.
> 
> What are your thoughts?




These are the beer you are meant to take to the swap, good way to get rid of them. just write someones else's name on them :huh: :lol:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

tell everyone that its bribie's....


----------



## Smokomark

Have you bottled already? If not 50-60 grams of cascade or citra could do wonders. Certainly can't hurt it.


----------



## Batz

Really if your beer turns out less than you expected you wouldn't want to put it in the swap. The whole idea of swaps is to brew your best possible beer, anything else will not do. I don't believe a swap is the place to have a beer evaluated, do that at a local brews club.

But hell I won't even be there! 

Batz


----------



## Rowy

1.
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. Aydos
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian
12. Rowy

Gents I'm now an attender but not a swapper. Time and having to have kegs ready for Xmas has beaten me.


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> Really if your beer turns out less than you expected you wouldn't want to put it in the swap. The whole idea of swaps is to brew your best possible beer, anything else will not do. I don't believe a swap is the place to have a beer evaluated, do that at a local brews club.
> 
> But hell I won't even be there!
> 
> Batz



back to seriousness  I was just jk about getting rid of it at the swap. I don't think I would take a substandard beer along, and be known as that guy who brews crap.

QldKev


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

What is going on with these swaps??

This is the 3rd one I have been to and people are pulling out quicker than Rowy in Thailand when he is about to blow.....

What is going on?

Come get pissed with some real beer drinkers and show them how you brew.

Rant over.


----------



## Rowy

Yeah you wouldn't like that again............. :lol:


----------



## Camo1234

QldKev said:


> back to seriousness  I was just jk about getting rid of it at the swap. I don't think I would take a substandard beer along, and be known as that guy who brews crap.
> 
> QldKev




Bloody Hell.... Now I am nervous about being in the swap!


----------



## tazman1967

Looks like it will be the Qld Xmas 2012 6 pack swap... 
For the record.. my beer is bottled and conditioning
Cheers


----------



## Aydos

1.
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. 
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. Jiri (Aydos +1)
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian
12. Rowy
14. Aydos 

I have taken myself off the swap and onto the attending list, i can't be the one serving shit beer


----------



## NickB

I'm not sure what I'm bringing yet, but I'm sure it will probably be drinkable... Maybe.


----------



## sav

I'm confused is it at bats place or squiresSav


----------



## Parks

sav said:


> I'm confused is it at bats place or squiresSav


Been at Squires place for about 5 pages


----------



## sqyre

sav said:


> I'm confused is it at bats place or squiresSav



Yeh its at my place... 
Since i got diagnosed with Leporasy my popularity has declined somewhat...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

God damm sandgropers have a full case , case swap and a bigger thread


----------



## QldKev

Camo1234 said:


> Bloody Hell.... Now I am nervous about being in the swap!




Wait until you get there and see what people are wearing, or should I say in a lot of cases what they are not wearing. Whips allowed!


----------



## Aydos

1.
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. 
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. 
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian
12. Rowy
14. 

We are out sorry, hopefully next time!


----------



## clean brewer

I have just crawled out from under my rock and found out this thing thats going on!!!!!

Well, unfortunately, I will not be able to attend as im away working on that date as per usual, the world needs to stop hosting events when im rostered on for work.. :huh: 

CB


----------



## sqyre

I hope guys arn't pulling out because they dont have a decent beer for the swap... :huh: 
I couldnt give two shits if we didnt do the beer swapping part at all and make this a Brewers Piss Up only.
Bring a keg of beer to share,
Havent got a keg? Bring some bottles.
Worried your beer isnt great? Bring it we will try it and give you some feed back. 
Bring some samples of your different beers and we will try them.
If your worried you dont have a lot of beer to share go to Dan murphys and grab some wierd and wonderfull beers to try and share.
DONT rock up with a carton of XXXX and hope to have a good night... You wont.. 


I learnt more about brewing at my first case swap then i ever did spending weeks trolling through AHB.
Have a few beers with some experianced brewers and talk shit all night about beer, equipment, and the time you woke up at a case swap with niko pen tattoos, a blow up sheep and a large rubber penis hanging out your pants.

Sqyre...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

sqyre said:


> I hope guys arn't pulling out because they dont have a decent beer for the swap... :huh:
> I couldnt give two shits if we didnt do the beer swapping part at all and make this a Brewers Piss Up only.
> Bring a keg of beer to share,
> Havent got a keg? Bring some bottles.
> Worried your beer isnt great? Bring it we will try it and give you some feed back.
> Bring some samples of your different beers and we will try them.
> If your worried you dont have a lot of beer to share go to Dan murphys and grab some wierd and wonderfull beers to try and share.
> DONT rock up with a carton of XXXX and hope to have a good night... You wont..
> 
> 
> I learnt more about brewing at my first case swap then i ever did spending weeks trolling through AHB.
> Have a few beers with some experianced brewers and talk shit all night about beer, equipment, and the time you woke up at a case swap with niko pen tattoos, a blow up sheep and a large rubber penis hanging out your pants.
> 
> Sqyre...




What he said.


----------



## Aydos

I don't have anyone to go with, i don't have a small enough tent to set up, i only have a massive one. I have no swap beer but i could bring a keg. But i might be out west doing a job and its going to be a 6hr drive all the way back to the swap meet. I will probably fall asleep by the time i get there.


----------



## sqyre

aydos said:


> I don't have anyone to go with, i don't have a small enough tent to set up, i only have a massive one. I have no swap beer but i could bring a keg. But i might be out west doing a job and its going to be a 6hr drive all the way back to the swap meet. I will probably fall asleep by the time i get there.



You dont need a tent, just something to sleep on...
bring a keg, forget the swap.
It normally kicks off anytime after midday.
if your not working, rock up..  

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> I have just crawled out from under my rock and found out this thing thats going on!!!!!
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I will not be able to attend as im away working on that date as per usual, the world needs to stop hosting events when im rostered on for work.. :huh:
> 
> CB



Thats what sick days are for... :blink:


----------



## sqyre

Been a while since i posted an updated pick of the venue...  







for those of you who arn't up to speed with my bar i knocked up...
Here's a link to to the thread about my mancave i knocked up a few years back...
Sqyre's Shed

Sqyre..


----------



## Snow

Mate it looks great! Can't wait to flog Sav at pool 

I hope that table's not going to block the darts tournament?

And.... where's the dancing pole?



sqyre said:


> Been a while since i posted an updated pick of the venue...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58549
> 
> 
> for those of you who arn't up to speed with my bar i knocked up...
> Here's a link to to the thread about my mancave i knocked up a few years back...
> Sqyre's Shed
> 
> Sqyre..


----------



## Rowy

Hey Snow if you get a few bucks together I'll do the pole dancing


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Hey Snow if you get a few bucks together I'll do the pole dancing



And I'll provide the pole.


----------



## Rowy

It'll have to be large and hard to carry me so leaves you out Brad :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

I took myself off the list because I would not have a swap ready and will be in Mackay the week before. I still may be able to attend but will know closer to the date. 

Aydos I may have a small tent you can borrow, I will have a look not sure if I threw it out.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy

I'm not swapping but looking forward to kicking some arse on that pool table!


----------



## InCider




----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> It'll have to be large and hard to carry me so leaves you out Brad :lol:


This one looks large and hard!


----------



## Rowy

You prick where did you get those pictures of my missus! God she was so young and thin then


----------



## tazman1967

Looking forward to it...
If anybody wants a lift I can pick you up at the Beenleigh Rail Station and drop you back in the AM.


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> Mate it looks great! Can't wait to flog Sav at pool
> 
> I hope that table's not going to block the darts tournament?
> 
> And.... where's the dancing pole?


Ive actually done a few more things since that last pick was taken...
And yes...  i have a proper, fair dinkum stripper pole.. B) 

Heres a pick of the new shelves behind the bar.. So no slam dancing...


----------



## Rowy

I'm already taking Wallace but if anyone from the Redlands or there abouts wants a lift PM me. She's just an old fishing truck but it should get us there!


----------



## bradsbrew

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
17. Parks
18. 
19. 
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart
7. 
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick
11. Florian
12. Rowy

OK have put myself back in the swap. Trying to make sure I can make it on the day, if not surely one of the locals can get it there for me.

Cheers


----------



## Aydos

That's a damn fine bar you have there mate! Really puts my set up to shame, making mine look really ghetto.

If Im not going out there on Sat i will still consider coming along. I will manage a keg to bring.

I can also just sleep in the car.

Now i just need to see if Im going to be working or not!


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Heres a pick of the new shelves behind the bar.. So no slam dancing...
> View attachment 58558



I've never asked before Brucie but I presume Renae must keep your entire setup dust-free?
If that's the case do you have any tips to persuade my missus to do likewise to my humble setup?


----------



## sqyre

TidalPete said:


> I've never asked before Brucie but I presume Renae must keep your entire setup dust-free?
> If that's the case do you have any tips to persuade my missus to do likewise to my humble setup?


Sorry Pete... Its all me..
I cook clean and pleasure myself...
Renae is just here to take the kids to school and keep the dust off the xbox controllers...


----------



## bradsbrew

sqyre said:


> Sorry Pete... Its all me..
> I cook clean and pleasure myself...
> Renae is just here to take the kids to school and keep the dust off the xbox controllers...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> and pleasure myself...
> Renae is just here to take the kids to school.



I don't believe that for an instant Brucie. :lol:
Just as well this is a Christmas Case Swap thread & we can take the piss whenever the opportunity presents itself. :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

oh an emotional morning , sitting here looking back at the old swap threads and the shed/bar/pub one as well ..

been a hell of a ride from back in '06 

looking forward to Qld swap 2012 

cheers


----------



## BPH87

bradsbrew said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. NickB
> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
> 10.
> 11.
> 12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
> 13.
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer)
> 17. Parks
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow
> 2. Goldy
> 3. Dougsbrew
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. Altstart
> 7.
> 8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)
> 9. Bartolo
> 10. Josh Kendrick
> 11. Florian
> 12. Rowy



Hey I had to drop myself put of the swap, too much going on with bloody work. 
Cheers


----------



## sqyre

Ok, only 3 weeks to go!
I've decided im going to try and go with the Pig on the spit.
And i'm going to ask everyone to pre pay the $20
This will also help to confirm numbers.

I will send everyone on the list my bank details via a PM
and if everyone can get the money to me by the end of this week so i can order the pig.

If i find we dont have enough $$$ for the pig i will go with the roasts on the spit.

And breakfast hasnt even come up yet so hopefully there will be enough dollars left for that.

Sqyre. 
Also if you say your coming, and you pay and dont show there is no refund. But i could send you some bits of pig..


----------



## Rowy

I've found the pork drippings at the bottom of the spit make a nice breakfast....................just the thing to get rid of any hangover


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> Ok, only 3 weeks to go!
> I've decided im going to try and go with the Pig on the spit.
> And i'm going to ask everyone to pre pay the $20
> This will also help to confirm numbers.
> 
> I will send everyone on the list my bank details via a PM
> and if everyone can get the money to me by the end of this week so i can order the pig.
> 
> If i find we dont have enough $$$ for the pig i will go with the roasts on the spit.
> 
> And breakfast hasnt even come up yet so hopefully there will be enough dollars left for that.
> 
> Sqyre.
> Also if you say your coming, and you pay and dont show there is no refund. But i could send you some bits of pig..




Done


----------



## Florian

Thanks again for organising, Bruce, money transferred and attendance confirmed. 

There's no way I'm missing out on this one!


----------



## sqyre

Guys i forgot to add in the PM to put your AHB name as your reference so i know who's who.
if you cant put a name in the ref just chuck me a PM to let me know what the number was.

Cheers Sqyre.


----------



## sqyre

Oh, and bring a chair with you... I have couches and stools but i might be a bit short..


----------



## bradsbrew

sqyre said:


> but i might be a bit short..




As Renae tells us at each swap.......


----------



## sqyre

bradsbrew said:


> As Renae tells us at each swap.......


Ha....ha...ha.... sleep with one eye open Brad..


----------



## NickB

Paid mate, looking forward to it!


----------



## Parks

PAID.

F***ng sweet looking bar Sqyre!


----------



## altstart

Paid looking forward to it.

Thanks Altstart


----------



## Rowy

Paid!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> Ok, only 3 weeks to go!
> I've decided im going to try and go with the Pig on the spit.
> And i'm going to ask everyone to pre pay the $20
> This will also help to confirm numbers.
> 
> I will send everyone on the list my bank details via a PM
> and if everyone can get the money to me by the end of this week so i can order the pig.
> 
> If i find we dont have enough $$$ for the pig i will go with the roasts on the spit.
> 
> And breakfast hasnt even come up yet so hopefully there will be enough dollars left for that.
> 
> Sqyre.
> Also if you say your coming, and you pay and dont show there is no refund. But i could send you some bits of pig..






sqyre said:


> Guys i forgot to add in the PM to put your AHB name as your reference so i know who's who.
> if you cant put a name in the ref just chuck me a PM to let me know what the number was.
> 
> Cheers Sqyre.






sqyre said:


> Oh, and bring a chair with you... I have couches and stools but i might be a bit short..




Hope everyone has read this by now.....

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Hey squyre, sent you a PM but havent heard anything....

Can you check your inbox?

I need to pay you!!!


----------



## sqyre

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey squyre, sent you a PM but havent heard anything....
> 
> Can you check your inbox?
> 
> I need to pay you!!!



I havent got a PM from you... 

but im guess in you want account details as i think i may have sent the details to King Brown instead..
i will forward it now.

Sqyre..


----------



## sav

Snow said:


> Mate it looks great! Can't wait to flog Sav at pool
> 
> I hope that table's not going to block the darts tournament?
> 
> And.... where's the dancing pole?



Gees mate I hope I can make it been really busy with the new business I miss the good times. I will see in a week or so. 
Kick my ass at pool,I just have too stay away from winkles beer.
Sav


----------



## sqyre

Ok, its Humpday and i have checked the bank...
and the following guys have fixed me up cheers.. :icon_cheers: 
It takes 24 hours to transfer so dont panic if you have paid and it hasn't popped up yet.
Including myself there is presently 10 confirmed attendees... 

If the other guys can pay before this Saturday to confirm their attendance that would be appreciated...

If ANYONE else is interested in attending Let me know!
The event is being held near Jimboomba QLD on the 8th of Dec.
$20 a head for Pig on a Spit Dinner 


As FNQBunyip and me will be cooking the pig on the spit all day the start time is when ever you want to rock up. about Midday is the norm.
But a few often show at 9am and make a day of it...


1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks -PAID
18. 
19. 
20.
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. 
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Paid Sqyre.

Also can you add that Bazza is still swapping but not attending.

He has shattered his ankle and cant make it.


----------



## tazman1967

Funds transfered Squire
Cant wait..


----------



## Camo1234

Funds transferred.


Looking forward to the day / night!

Let me know if there is anything I can bring... have two brews CC'ing right now... 1 for the case swap and the other for a keg to bring... depending on how they turn out i may end up bringing a case of various beers from Dan Murphey's and pulling out of the Case Swap!


Camo


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Paid! Now to have the control to ensure something is in the keg for the day...............


----------



## Aydos

Im contemplating coming along again now, my weekend has been cleared now and i can make it. Im going to bring my swap beer along to babbs tonight and get some thoughts on it and if others don't mind it i will enter it into the swap. Is that going to be alright at late notice?


----------



## Parks

aydos said:


> Im contemplating coming along again now, my weekend has been cleared now and i can make it. Im going to bring my swap beer along to babbs tonight and get some thoughts on it and if others don't mind it i will enter it into the swap. Is that going to be alright at late notice?



That'll be fine, but I think now would be a good cut-off point as I'm drinking my way through my swap batch h34r:


----------



## stillscottish

Plenty in my batch.
I bottled 28 and it looks like I only need 8 B)


----------



## winkle

Keep an extra bottle aside in case I re-enter the swap. I'm a faint possibility of rejoining it - depending on how fast some fruit ripens up , it will be close though. <_<


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> Plenty in my batch.
> I bottled 28 and it looks like I only need 8 B)






winkle said:


> Keep an extra bottle aside in case I re-enter the swap. I'm a faint possibility of rejoining it - depending on how fast some fruit ripens up , it will be close though. <_<



So you guys coming or just swapping? :huh:


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> So you guys coming or just swapping? :huh:



Swapping if it is ready in time Sqyre, my lads birthday is on the same day - you'll have to drink my share :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> So you guys coming or just swapping? :huh:


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Swapping if it is ready in time Sqyre, my lads birthday is on the same day - you'll have to drink my share :icon_cheers:


Thats perfect you can bring him to his first swap on his birthday..  

So whats the scotsman doing?


----------



## sqyre

aydos said:


> Im contemplating coming along again now, my weekend has been cleared now and i can make it. Im going to bring my swap beer along to babbs tonight and get some thoughts on it and if others don't mind it i will enter it into the swap. Is that going to be alright at late notice?



I'll forward you the payment PM Aydos.  

Sqyre


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> Thats perfect you can bring him to his first swap on his birthday..
> 
> So whats the scotsman doing?



I'll be there. Just waiting to hear from the spawn of Scotsman. I'll pay my cash now and worry about him later.

Campbell


----------



## Aydos

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. 
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID
9. Bartolo
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID

I have put myself back on the swap list, i will transfer some money when i get paid next week.

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

Gav21 and his buddy are joining us as well....  

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)-PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

The Captain ..lol ,,will be good too have a few whit him.


----------



## BPH87

Would it be ok to put two different beers into the swap?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Is that 2 separate entries ? Or mixed to make up the 13 needed ?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

BPH87 said:


> Would it be ok to put two different beers into the swap?



Im pretty sure NickB did last swap. Just label what it is and mention what you will be swapping. B)


----------



## BPH87

Probably put 2 separate entries in. 

Also I intend to use a Counter Pressure Bottle Filler, any idea what pressure I should use to fill PET bottles?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## stillscottish

Slightly less than I did when I blew the arse out of a bottle all over the carpet of Ross' old shop  

Money transferred for Mr and Mrs Stillscottish and Nevermoron.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

stillscottish said:


> Money transferred for Mr and Mrs Stillscottish and Nevermoron.




Lol still hasn't found a path in life I take it , lol..


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Slightly less than I did when I blew the arse out of a bottle all over the carpet of Ross' old shop
> 
> Money transferred for Mr and Mrs Stillscottish and Nevermoron.



Will "confuse-a-dog" be deployed this year?


----------



## stillscottish

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Lol still hasn't found a path in life I take it , lol..



Hasn't even found a path to Centrelink


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> Slightly less than I did when I blew the arse out of a bottle all over the carpet of Ross' old shop
> 
> Money transferred for Mr and Mrs Stillscottish and Nevermoron.


Welcome aboard stillscottishes...


----------



## NickB

Well, there goes the weekend.... h34r:




Don't bring the penis this time..... Unless InCider wants a ride


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

NickB said:


> Well, there goes the weekend.... :



You haven't meet The Captain yet.......


----------



## sqyre

FNQ Bunyip said:


> You haven't meet The Captain yet.......


Dont pay the Ferryman untill he gets you to the other side!..


----------



## Aydos

I will definately be swapping, i just tasted it this arvy and the extra cascade in the keg has really improved it. Now i just need to sort out a bottle filler. Hmm might ask king brown.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

any updates guys ???

not long now


----------



## Parks

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)-PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID

Updated my swap beer


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

This close to the swap, but where are all the boobs and innuendo?


----------



## Parks

FNQ Bunyip said:


> any updates guys ???
> 
> not long now



Back on topic
View attachment 58838


KBB - I was googling before you posted


----------



## sqyre

I'm just posting to let you's know i havent left the country.
I will try and roll out a who's paid and who's hasn't later today.

I've been a bit busy with stuff...

Sqyre..


----------



## Aydos

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)-PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID

Updated my swap beer and paid sqyre.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> I've been a bit busy with stuff...
> 
> Sqyre..



you got that VAWM pumping yet ?? just been looking at bearing blocks ect on evilbay ..
mind you it will probably be raining by the time I get mine built ..lol

cheers


----------



## mccuaigm

Sorry for the late reply guys, have been away a fair bit lately & struggling to keep up with things.

I have to bail on this one, no way I can make it work & stay married it seems

Have a great one


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

OK it's a week out from swap eve ....


----------



## BPH87

I am about to bottle my swap beer, just need to know how many?

Also I have a mate who has done his second batch (AG) and would like to put it in as well, but he is not an AHB member.

Can I just add him to the list?


----------



## Parks

I'm no swap aficionado but the general gist is that your swap beer should be a tried and true recipe which you should be happy to share. If that's the case then great, but if it's purely for feedback then the swap isn't the right place (others please correct me if I have that wrong).

No idea what others think, there's currently 13 bottles and I would assume most would have bottled at least 15. In that respect it shouldn't be an issue.

So really, I'm saying, someone else can say yes or no


----------



## BPH87

Bugger well if that is the case, (my recipe is my first attempt at a Black IPA). Probably no point bottling anything?


----------



## Parks

BPH87 said:


> Bugger well if that is the case, (my recipe is my first attempt at a Black IPA). Probably no point bottling anything?


I know it's kind of an unwritten rule which I have really only heard more of late.

I would definitely put it in. I think if those are supposed to be the rules they should be stated along with the plastic bottle rule.


----------



## Batz

I won't be there unfortunately but I think you will find your swap beer is expected to be one of your best or at least better beers. If it's your first, or one of your first attempts then I think you would fall into that category.


----------



## BPH87

So yes or no to bottling two beers (my first Black IPA attempt) and (my mates first Summer Ale attempt)??


----------



## wombil

If it's ya first, it is your best one .


----------



## Batz

BPH87 said:


> So yes or no to bottling two beers (my first Black IPA attempt) and (my mates first Summer Ale attempt)??




Put them both in before I come over there and give you a good thrashing with a wet hop flower! :angry:


----------



## BPH87

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)-PAID
13. BPH87 - (not attending) Black IPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. BPH87 - (not attending) Summer Ale
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID


----------



## Parks

Batz said:


> Put them both in before I come over there and give you a good thrashing with a wet hop flower! :angry:


GO GO GO GO!


----------



## sqyre

Gentlemen....
I would like to introduce our special guest for the evening...

Bert....

Who will be forfilling your every pleasure with his subtile curves...

Meet
Bert...



Just for the record... Mrs Sqyre helped pull this together along with an old mate of FNQ Bunyip who lives up the road from me....
Saving us a bit of dosh that hopefully i can invest in some prawns... 

Sqyre..

Hes the Captain and he wil be joining us on saturday night...


----------



## Rowy

Sqyre,
Bert looks perfect! I will ensure said "Capitaan!" is fully enibriated by the end of the evening


----------



## Rowy

Oigle the drunken old prick will be coming with me so add an extra feed and the vacuuming of any dark saison around!


----------



## wombil

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there)-PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller)-PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Sqyre,
> Bert looks perfect! I will ensure said "Capitaan!" is fully enibriated by the end of the evening


Tell him to avoid the "sweet little baby capisums".








'


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Tell him to avoid the "sweet little baby capisums".



If the plural is to be believed then you mean there's more than one Incider?  

Apologies once again for my non-appearance but Party On Regardless! :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Rowy said:


> Sqyre,
> Bert looks perfect! I will ensure said "Capitaan!" is fully enibriated by the end of the evening



I'm sure Captain trough lolly will accept that challenge . 


so here we are a week out , I've just found out I have to do a quick trip to Townsvile tomorrow morning and should get home Tuesday night . then reroll my swag for Thursday mornings flight down .. All after a xmas party this evening at the brew wench's place of work .. hectic week ahead ....


cheers


----------



## stillscottish

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID


----------



## winkle

> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit



Since we have fridges full of passionfruit pulp (funny that) I may just have to brew one of them.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I hope there is some of that Passion pop wit to try on the night stillscottish ...


----------



## stillscottish

I had a couple of bottles last weekend for "quality control" and thought the fruit was very muted from the week befores taste, maybe the yeast has stripped a bit of the flavour and aroma.

I realised on wednesday I'd actually been drinking a hefe. :blink:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> I had a couple of bottles last weekend for "quality control" and thought the fruit was very muted from the week befores taste, maybe the yeast has stripped a bit of the flavour and aroma.
> 
> I realised on wednesday I'd actually been drinking a hefe. :blink:


Chortle
View attachment 58973


----------



## stillscottish

Labels? Who needs them


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> I had a couple of bottles last weekend for "quality control" and thought the fruit was very muted from the week befores taste, maybe the yeast has stripped a bit of the flavour and aroma.
> 
> I realised on wednesday I'd actually been drinking a hefe. :blink:


----------



## NickB

Hey all,

With the events of the past week I'm still unsure as to wether ill make it to the swap on Saturday. If not I will endeavour to get Amy swap bottles down with Dan. 

I will confirm by the end of the week,

Cheers


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> With the events of the past week I'm still unsure as to wether ill make it to the swap on Saturday. If not I will endeavour to get Amy swap bottles down with Dan.
> 
> I will confirm by the end of the week,
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to hear about it mate, hope to still see you there for some quite(ish) beers.


----------



## sqyre

1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. Goldy
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co -PAID
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID


----------



## Florian

Goldy said he's not coming so I cleared him off the list. 

Not long now, will be kegging my beer for the night the next few days, either a Pils or APA/IPA thingy, whatever turned out better wins.



1.
2. 
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. 
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co -PAID
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID


----------



## NickB

Parks said:


> Sorry to hear about it mate, hope to still see you there for some quite(ish) beers.



Thanks mate

I should make it, but need to see how I feel Fri and Sat.

Cheers


----------



## Florian

Yep, will be good to have you there, Nick! See how you feel on the day.


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> I had a couple of bottles last weekend for "quality control" and thought the fruit was very muted from the week befores taste, maybe the yeast has stripped a bit of the flavour and aroma.
> 
> I realised on wednesday I'd actually been drinking a hefe. :blink:


 :lol: i did that not so long ago..
Pretty disapointed with this Rauchbier.... Found out later it was an irish red...


----------



## sqyre

1. Gav21 -PAID
2. Gav21's friend -PAID
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. Camo1234 -PAID
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. 
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co -PAID
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID


----------



## [email protected]

sqyre said:


> 1. Gav -PAID - swapping but yet to decide what!
> 2. Gav's friend Craig -PAID - swapping but yet to decide what!
> 3.
> 4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. NickB -PAID
> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
> 10.
> 11.
> 12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
> 13. BPH87 - not attending
> 14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
> 15. Camo1234 -PAID
> 16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
> 17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
> 21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale
> 
> Attending but not swapping:
> 1. Snow -PAID
> 2.
> 3. Dougsbrew -PAID
> 4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. Altstart -PAID
> 7.
> 8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
> 9. Bartolo -PAID
> 10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
> 11. Florian -PAID
> 12. Rowy -PAID
> 13 wombil will pm
> 14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
> 15. Nevermore -PAID


----------



## Parks

4 SLEEPS!!!!!!

My dry stout has come out pretty good so I'll be bringing it for "sampling"

Sqyre - I hope you have adequate options for serving Bert.


----------



## Camo1234

1. Gav21 -PAID Swapping but yet to decide what
2. Gav21's friend -PAID Swapping but yet to decide what
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - not attending
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. 
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. 
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co -PAID
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID
16. Camo1234 -PAID


Hi Guys

I have taken my name off the swap list as my brew didn't finish off well and stopped at 1.018... it tastes ok but a bit sweet so not up to swap standards.

I do have a keg of LCBA that has come up very well which I will be bringing along for the night's festivities  There will no doubt be some crazy beers so thought I would bring a nice easy drinker for the less adventurous!

Let me know if there is anything else that I should bring along? Is it BYO drinking vessel?


Camo


----------



## NickB

Yeah, always a good idea to bring a glass. I usually bring two seeing as I am excellent at leaving glasses in random places, or smashing them....


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Yeah, always a good idea to bring a glass. I usually bring two seeing as I am excellent at leaving glasses in random places, or smashing them....


I picked up some of these 285ml headmaster glasses from CB on Saturday just for these such occasions. Really nice to drink out of -

http://www.crowncommercial.com.au/index.ph...&Itemid=281

They were about $2.30 each from memory.


----------



## sqyre

Yep, Bring a glass,
a comfy folding chair if you have one,
Your swag,
and any nibblies you want to bring...

Bring your Mobile Keg setups, otherwise i have the big arse Esky we put all the kegs in last time and just poked the picnic taps out the top..
I think i still have the wedge with the holes in it for that...
this is it on the left... Drunks on the right..



Actually, when i told Snow it holds 16 kegs he said "WTF!!!"


Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

And then we had to jumpstart him...


----------



## Aydos

Does anyone have an A type keg coupler I could borrow? I could grab it during the week and bring it back this weekend?


----------



## NickB

OK, so are we set at 14 for the swap? Means I only have to buy one box of coopers PET's 

Cheers


----------



## scoundrel

alright i'm dropping 20 something bottles of amber ale to winkles this arvo, divy up the remander amongst yourselves, would have liked to have come come to the the swap but [email protected]<*(ing xmas season has me bent over worse than a Quiorboy. Have fun lads.


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> OK, so are we set at 14 for the swap? Means I only have to buy one box of coopers PET's
> 
> Cheers


Looks like it.

I actually counted 15 but on recount you are correct


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> And then we had to jumpstart him...
> View attachment 59031



LOL :lol: 

Good times.............. good times.


----------



## Snow

hey I notice there hasn't been much discussion abut what food everyone is bringing. Bruce, do you need us to bring some gear for breakfast? I could probably rustle up some eggs from my chooks..... if I stare at them long enough....

What about nibblies?? I could bring a party pack of something fried and unhealthy if you have room in your oven...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Parks

Parks said:


> My dry stout has come out pretty good so I'll be bringing it for "sampling"


Well I kegged my "dry stout", which is what I thought I was going to get based on the recipe... 

It seems to have turned out much more chocolate stout like. Still pretty tasty and a full keg to bring


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Think sqyre is taking Burt to the killing fields about now ... 

Ok lawn is mowed , water pump filters cleaned , swag sheets are on the line . 

must be beer time... 

cheers


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> hey I notice there hasn't been much discussion abut what food everyone is bringing. Bruce, do you need us to bring some gear for breakfast? I could probably rustle up some eggs from my chooks..... if I stare at them long enough....
> 
> What about nibblies?? I could bring a party pack of something fried and unhealthy if you have room in your oven...
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Thanks Snow, a dozen eggs will be fine. Mrs Sqyre has been shopping and got a couple a dozen already.
Getting 3 kg of bacon and some honey wurst snags for hangovers.
Shes also going to scrounge up some mushies so i can do my sweet chily mushrooms for breaky too.

Bring whatever you like for lunch / arvo tea.
I havent organised to do anything in the smoker but i can fire it up no worries...
So if anyone wants to bring some snags, chicken legs, pizza i can cook it for ya.
I might actually get Mrs sqyre to grab 5 kg of chicken wings and smoke them for lunchtime munchies..

Dinner will be simple, pork, bread rolls and gravy. We are not stuffing around with potatobakes this year.
And no tossed salad, Zizzles not coming...

And i will send out pms with my address tonight...
I tried to do it the other day but doing multiple pms on a galaxy tablet is a pain in the arse...
Guys im in Woodhill QLD, which if you blink you will miss it so set your satnav to there and youll be in throwing distance of my place.

Sqyre

Ps. And Ned you were right on the money.
I pulled into the abbatior at pretty much when you said.. He seemed happy there with the other piggys. :unsure:


----------



## sqyre

And Ned we will be picking up Bert 5am saturday morning so i hope your 4:30am alarm clock still works..

Oh and if anyone is curious what i mean by smoker in my last post its more of a woodfired oven...
Pics here 
smoker


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

I'm putting a couple of kilos of waygu jerky on tomorrow in the slow smoker, had it marinating for days now...

Should be good.


----------



## sqyre

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'm putting a couple of kilos of waygu jerky on tomorrow in the slow smoker, had it marinating for days now...
> 
> Should be good.


 :super:


----------



## stillscottish

I resisted the temptation to buy a flash Aldi one this week so I'll fire up the Ghetto Smoker on Friday and see what I can do to a couple of chooks.


----------



## bonj

stillscottish said:


> I resisted the temptation to buy a flash Aldi one this week so I'll fire up the Ghetto Smoker on Friday and see what I can do to a couple of chooks.


But you never told us what the smoker is for?


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> Thanks Snow, a dozen eggs will be fine. Mrs Sqyre has been shopping and got a couple a dozen already.
> Getting 3 kg of bacon and some honey wurst snags for hangovers.
> Shes also going to scrounge up some mushies so i can do my sweet chily mushrooms for breaky too.
> 
> Bring whatever you like for lunch / arvo tea.
> I havent organised to do anything in the smoker but i can fire it up no worries...
> So if anyone wants to bring some snags, chicken legs, pizza i can cook it for ya.
> I might actually get Mrs sqyre to grab 5 kg of chicken wings and smoke them for lunchtime munchies..
> 
> Dinner will be simple, pork, bread rolls and gravy. We are not stuffing around with potatobakes this year.
> And no tossed salad, Zizzles not coming...
> 
> And i will send out pms with my address tonight...
> I tried to do it the other day but doing multiple pms on a galaxy tablet is a pain in the arse...
> Guys im in Woodhill QLD, which if you blink you will miss it so set your satnav to there and youll be in throwing distance of my place.
> 
> Sqyre
> 
> Ps. And Ned you were right on the money.
> I pulled into the abbatior at pretty much when you said.. He seemed happy there with the other piggys. :unsure:



Okey doke - I'll bring a doz eggs. I'll see what else looks good for late night post pork roll munchies....

Parks and I should be there around 3pm.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I cant make it now guys. I have to work. Still keen as to swap though. Is anyone going through/or in capalaba on the way to the swap??


----------



## NickB

Talk to Rowy mate, think he's coming along


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Talk to Rowy mate, think he's coming along




I would not be surprised if he has to bail as well, he was going to be here tonight drinking with me. His old man is very ill and only just hanging in there ATM, he's in Hervey Bay with him ATM.

Hope all is well there Rowy, my best wishes to you both.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Batz said:


> I would not be surprised if he has to bail as well, he was going to be here tonight drinking with me. His old man is very ill and only just hanging in there ATM, he's in Hervey Bay with him ATM.
> 
> Hope all is well there Rowy, my best wishes to you both.




Yeah thats i what i heard.

its a PITA but what if I can get addresses and hand deliver the following saturday??? Thats how keen i am to swap without doing the trademark late bailout.


----------



## winkle

scoundrelrogue said:


> alright i'm dropping 20 something bottles of amber ale to winkles this arvo, divy up the remander amongst yourselves, would have liked to have come come to the the swap but [email protected]<*(ing xmas season has me bent over worse than a Quiorboy. Have fun lads.



I'll whip these around tomorrow evening Florian (if you're home) - better PM me with the addy cause I'll only get lost otherwise


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I'll whip these around tomorrow evening Florian (if you're home) - better PM me with the addy cause I'll only get lost otherwise




I'll be at Florians at around 12.00pm, see ya then?


----------



## Florian

I think there might be a few others coming around to pick up and drop off stuff tomorrow as well. Might as well make an event out of it. Brewday anyone?

That reminds me, scrap Brad of the list, looks like he's not coming either (sorry to ruin your surprise, Brad). He'll still be swapping, though, not that that matters.


----------



## NickB

If you can get your case to my place _WALLACE_, king brown is giving me a lift down. Happy to take yours.

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

cheers mate will pm later on


----------



## Batz

_WALLACE_ said:


> cheers mate will pm later on




If so can you get my half bag of wheat there as well?
Florian could collect it for me, I'll be his way sometime again soon.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I'll weigh it up tonight 

Wouldn't wanna **** with a moderator...........


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

has anyone got an idea how i can transfer a xxxx gold can or 2 to a tallie???.......


----------



## winkle

_WALLACE_ said:


> has anyone got an idea how i can transfer a xxxx gold can or 2 to a tallie???.......



Buy XXXX Gold tallies, remove lable, change caps - voila! case swap.


----------



## Batz

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'll weigh it up tonight
> 
> Wouldn't wanna **** with a moderator...........




No I might read your PM's, or who knows what else.





Down Banjo !!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> And Ned we will be picking up Bert 5am saturday morning so i hope your 4:30am alarm clock still works..




no problems with that at all , 

see ya at lunch time 

cheers


----------



## stillscottish

Bonj said:


> But you never told us what the smoker is for?



It's for not catching fire. This one's made from a steel dustbin rather than a cardboard box


----------



## QldKev

Remember it's been pretty hot, so don't forget your sunscreen!




You need to click the pic...


----------



## Florian

I don't know why but I clicked on the image. Glad I did...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

More boobs please guys, we are only a couples of days out....


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> More boobs please guys, we are only a couples of days out....


Just having dinner now Dan. Will take a pic of my boobs and post up later, just for you big fella.


----------



## BPH87

1. Gav21 -PAID Swapping but yet to decide what
2. Gav21's friend -PAID Swapping but yet to decide what
3. 
4.Bradsbrew- Probably a Mild or Aussie Old
5. 
6. 
7. NickB -PAID
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit -PAID
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -PAID
10. 
11. 
12. _WALLACE_ (I was getting a bit lonely up the top there) -PAID
13. BPH87 - (not attending) Black IPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - not attending
15. BPH87's Friend - (not attending) Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 (works craftbrewer) -PAID
17. Parks - Doppelbock -PAID
18. 
19. 
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA -PAID
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA -PAID
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Attending but not swapping:
1. Snow -PAID
2. 
3. Dougsbrew -PAID
4. Ross (95% sure i'll be there, work permitting)
5. Sqyre
6. Altstart -PAID
7. Gav21 and co -PAID
8. FNQ Bunyip (pyrotechnic controller) -PAID +1 ← Guess who Ned!!
9. Bartolo -PAID
10. Josh Kendrick -PAID
11. Florian -PAID
12. Rowy -PAID
13 wombil will pm 
14. Mrs Stillscottish -PAID
15. Nevermore -PAID
16. Camo1234 -PAID

I have given my two swap boxes to Parks (my Black IPA and a friends Summer Ale) to take to the swap. Somebody deleted my second swap post, I only just saw this and have added it back in.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

24 hours away now folks, this time tomorrow the fire will be lit and Burt will be on sqyre' s big deck getting shafted .


----------



## sqyre

I've sent out my address in a PM
if i have missed anyone let me know and i will send it to you...

See you's tomorrow!!  

Sqyre..


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

didnt get mine bro


----------



## NickB

I've got all the details Dan, if not we'll just ask the locals....


----------



## sqyre

King Brown Brewing said:


> didnt get mine bro



Sent..

I sent it to the wrong King Brown again..  

sqyre


----------



## Parks

Let's get this thread on topic please.


----------



## Parks




----------



## Parks




----------



## Katherine

This thread is nearly as long as the Squires deck... ha ha have a good one...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well done Parks ,, 

Ok the sqyers have the web cam set up . So a live cross is possible ..

Cheers


----------



## Parks

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Well done Parks ,,
> 
> Ok the sqyers have the web cam set up . So a live cross is possible ..
> 
> Cheers



From what I gather the home brewers in other states are much better looking. In my mind they are probably much like this lovely lady -


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Skype , QLD Case Swap , is now live ...send your requests


----------



## winkle

> this time tomorrow the fire will be lit and Burt will be on sqyre' s big deck getting shafted .


  
Probably just as well I'm missing this one


----------



## Florian

Guess we can do a skype with the WA guys then... Just gotta be early as their case swap finishes at 9:30pm :wacko: 


I'll be passing by at Craftbrewer on the way to pick up some dispensing gadget for the swap.

So if anyone needs anything, put your orders through and let me know, I'll bring them along to the swap. 

Hey Wallace, I can also take your swap bottles then if you haven't found a solution yet.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So don't forget to bring 

A glass 
A chair ( if you want to sit)
Beer to share ( keg ,bottles of home brew ) or something from the bottle O .
And maybe some nibbles 

Your swap beers if your in the swap 

Goats and sheep if your that way inclined


----------



## Florian

Just kegged my beer for the day and chucked a couple of cascade plugs in the keg. That makes it triple dry hopped then.


----------



## dougsbrew

wohoo party time


----------



## Camo1234

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So don't forget to bring
> 
> A glass
> A chair ( if you want to sit)
> Beer to share ( keg ,bottles of home brew ) or something from the bottle O .
> And maybe some nibbles
> 
> Your swap beers if your in the swap
> 
> Goats and sheep if your that way inclined




Gents, what would be considered an appropriate amount of beer to bring? I have half a keg left of my Bright Ale but not sure if that is sufficient or if I should stop off and get some more on my way?

also Florian.... If you could pick me up a couple of those 285ml Headmaster glasses when you pop through CB that would be great... Was in there today but forgot to pick some up!.... I have scooner glasses but i will need to watch how much I drink tomorrow B) 

Looking forward to a great night gents!


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> Guess we can do a skype with the WA guys then... Just gotta be early as their case swap finishes at 9:30pm :wacko:
> 
> 
> I'll be passing by at Craftbrewer on the way to pick up some dispensing gadget for the swap.
> 
> So if anyone needs anything, put your orders through and let me know, I'll bring them along to the swap.
> 
> Hey Wallace, I can also take your swap bottles then if you haven't found a solution yet.




If that works out Florian could you collect my 1/2 sack of wheat from Wallace?
Easier for me to get it from your end of town.


----------



## Florian

Camo1234 said:


> also Florian.... If you could pick me up a couple of those 285ml Headmaster glasses when you pop through CB that would be great... Was in there today but forgot to pick some up!.... I have scooner glasses but i will need to watch how much I drink tomorrow B)



Maheel, just put an order through and I will pick up whatever you order. Just put in the comments field that I'll be picking up. Glass Linky from the Pubshop 




Batz said:


> If that works out Florian could you collect my 1/2 sack of wheat from Wallace?
> Easier for me to get it from your end of town.



Will do but depends on Wallace, no idea where in Capalaba he is so hope he reads this in time. I might shoot him a pm actually.


----------



## Parks

Camo1234 said:


> Gents, what would be considered an appropriate amount of beer to bring? I have half a keg left of my Bright Ale but not sure if that is sufficient or if I should stop off and get some more on my way?


I would consider half a keg plenty. That's well over a carton of beer.


----------



## Parks

Florian said:


> Guess we can do a skype with the WA guys then... Just gotta be early as their case swap finishes at 9:30pm :wacko:



That's gotta be a typo, surely...

I have no doubt there will be guys still going at OUR swap past midnight THEIR time!


----------



## Camo1234

Florian said:


> Maheel, just put an order through and I will pick up whatever you order. Just put in the comments field that I'll be picking up. Glass Linky from the Pubshop




Florian, it was me, not Maheel, order has been placed for 2 glassesfor pick up tomorrow... Cheers!

 

Camo


----------



## Florian

Parks said:


> That's gotta be a typo, surely...
> 
> I have no doubt there will be guys still going at OUR swap past midnight THEIR time!



Typo on a flyer?

Sorry, Camo, I better get drinking soon, starting to mix up things.


----------



## Aydos

Florian I just placed an order, if you could pick it up that would be great.


----------



## Florian

Will do, Aydos.


----------



## Aydos

B) Thanks mate, that will be my glass for the night  and some hops B)


----------



## TidalPete

Parks said:


> I have no doubt there will be guys still going at OUR swap past midnight THEIR time!



Pat! Patski! Patricia!
Where are you Pistol Old mate?
Qld swaps have not been the same since you left us.  

IIRC you were the one who accidently dropped that XXXX swap bottle at Brucie's & turned Qld Swaps into plastic thanks to those who have still not learned to carbonate correctly. :beer: 

Seriously, you're not a propper brewer until you can bottle like XXXX, VB, other mega swill, yadda, yadda.


----------



## Florian

So you coming, Pete?


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Pat! Patski! Patricia!
> Where are you Pistol Old mate?
> Qld swaps have not been the same since you left us.
> 
> IIRC you were the one who accidently dropped that XXXX swap bottle at Brucie's & turned Qld Swaps into plastic thanks to those who have still not learned to carbonate correctly. :beer:
> 
> Seriously, you're not a propper brewer until you can bottle like XXXX, VB, other mega swill, yadda, yadda.




Doh!
He's on the phone to here ATM... again. <_<


----------



## Batz

Wolley Lairep??


----------



## PistolPatch

:lol: 

Hey there dudes :beerbang:,

Didn't realise your swap was on tomorrow until Ned sent me a message this morning. Mind you, I also thought the WA one was on Sunday not Saturday - good on me . The third thing I realised is that the WA swap thread has more posts than the QLD one. What is going on!!! Mind you, the pics here are excellent - lol.

If we are doing a skype tomorrow then I'll see you guys then. If not we'll have to do phone beers - again.

As always, will miss having beers with you face to face - really hope we get to skype at least. Have an excellent day, evening and night and tell Sean and Bruce to keep their hands off Mrs Sqyre. She's still mine even though I stopped paying maintenance ages ago.

All the best to you,
Pat

P.S. No glass bottles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (That was me Pete )


----------



## TidalPete

Yo Patricia!

Sadly & to respond to Flo's post, I am unable to attend this time but give my best to all you attendees.  
Absolutely excellent that I was able to suck you into posting again after such a long time away Pat? :super: 
I'm getting on as you well know & wondering if I'll expire before you pay us a visit once again???? Tell me soon mate. :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Yo Patricia!
> I'm getting on as you well know & wondering if I'll expire before you pay us a visit once again???? Tell me soon mate. :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Shafting time on Bruceys big deck


----------



## Katherine

ah good to see you alive and well Pat... i havent seen this site for awhile but Renee on fb said she was having the swap made me want to check in... hope you are well and feeling happy alot of the time... Merry Christmas and all that jazz... its being awhile....


----------



## Batz

You guys have a good one tonight!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip




----------



## FNQ Bunyip




----------



## altstart

Cant Make it Iam as sick as with the Flue and the shits. Florian can you hold on to my Growler I will pick it up from you when I feel better. 
Have a good one Altstart :angry:


----------



## bradsbrew

Have a good one fellas! Can't make it but Florian has my swaps.

Cheers


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Shafting time on Bruceys big deck








Where do you want it Ned? This is the new updated model!! The last one from memory didn't get through the Brisbane airport security.... :angry:


----------



## PistolPatch

TidalPete said:


> I am unable to attend this time but give my best to all you attendees.  I'm getting on as you well know...


Pete, I can't believe you won't be there. I can see now why Batz isn't going, he doesn't have you to navigate for him :lol:. (I can still remember Batz's post about your journey to the Swap a few years back!) Make sure you two make it next year. With you navigating, you can probably pick Katie and me up on the way :unsure:.

Good health to you mate (and altstart) and, to all the rest of you, well, I don't think health applies today .


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Pete, I can't believe you won't be there. I can see now why Batz isn't going, he doesn't have you to navigate for him :lol:. (I can still remember Batz's post about your journey to the Swap a few years back!) Make sure you two make it next year. With you navigating, you can probably pick Katie and me up on the way :unsure:.
> 
> Good health to you mate (and altstart) and, to all the rest of you, well, I don't think health applies today .



Thanks Renae & Sqyre, and Ned - bloody ripper swap as always, great to see all the lads, new and old, and Bert on the spit. Great to see Nick B stay up until 9pm!

Now to work out who put prawns in my bag.... :lol: 

Ned - I heard you calling out to me all night...'Where is that bald prick InCider?' haha... I was asleep not far from you, laying still, not daring to move, lest I got gaffer taped to the railing...

InCider


----------



## kegs23

thank you for a great day and a little bit of the night before i went and found my uncomfortable bed in the back of the car,i must say bert tasted pretty dam good aswell as the snags done in the smoker,,,all beer i tasted was top notch,haveing trouble getting pics off my phone but will post some pics as soon as i can,,now i have to get ready for the family to come around and party here today,weekend are to short when you have stuff on both days,
kegs


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one fellas! Can't make it but Florian has my swaps.
> 
> Cheers



We all wiped our manhoods on the swap bottles you receive, so you can remember what Swaps are all about!


----------



## InCider

King Browns pic...


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> View attachment 59132
> 
> 
> King Browns pic...



now for the walk of shame up the hill.....


----------



## NickB

Thanks to Bruce and Renae for another great night! Pike out a little later than usual, but feeling good now 

Good to catch up with the regulars, and a few newbies.

Cheers


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> Thanks to Bruce and Renae for another great night! Pike out a little later than usual, but feeling good now
> 
> Good to catch up with the regulars, and a few newbies.
> 
> Cheers


Good to see you fleetingly on the skype yesterday arvo, Nick. I'm pretty sure I saw InCider too, which shouldn't surprise me. Someone turns on a camera somewhere and InCider appears out of nowhere!


----------



## Florian

Thanks again to Renae and Bruce for a great afternoon and night, was good catching up with everyone again, seeing a few new ones and some of the locals. Bert was fantastic, especially those strips of belly that Bruce kept throwing me, thanks!

Enjoyed the purification tour as well, good stuff. And some of those skype randoms were pretty funny.

Glad I escaped the RBT in Jimboomba on the way back, both cars in front of me got pulled over. Hope everyone else got through OK.

Now I just have to get through the day somehow, definitely felt better this morning...


----------



## InCider

Glad you got home safe Florian.. so you can have a sneaky dip tube session


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Good to see you fleetingly on the skype yesterday arvo, Nick. I'm pretty sure I saw InCider too, which shouldn't surprise me. Someone turns on a camera somewhere and InCider appears out of nowhere!



Yes, I was on form Bonj, you missed a great night... thank **** there were no marker pens out.

And you might want to ask Nick B about wandering about in the dark... :lol: 

And Zizzle was at 10,000ft drinking a beer...

And I did see Campbell wandering around this morning.. probably bitten to within and inch of his life by mossies like I was... but he was looking at using Bert's skin from the bin as a flesh mask... quite unsettling at 4.50am...


----------



## bradsbrew

So how many swappers did we end up with?


1. Gav21 - 
2. Gav21's friend -
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.
7. NickB -
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit 
9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -
12. _WALLACE_ -
13. BPH87 - 
14. Scoundrelrogue - 
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 -
17. Parks - Doppelbock -
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA 
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Yes, I was on form Bonj, you missed a great night... thank **** there were no marker pens out.
> 
> And you might want to ask Nick B about wandering about in the dark... :lol:
> 
> And Zizzle was at 10,000ft drinking a beer...
> 
> And I did see Campbell wandering around this morning.. probably bitten to within and inch of his life by mossies like I was... but he was looking at using Bert's skin from the bin as a flesh mask... quite unsettling at 4.50am...


Sounds like another top swap at the Sqyres. The IBUs had a top day too, be we remarked that we should endeavour to ensure the IBU xmas party/pub crawl and the swap never coincide again.... Two top beer events are better than one! Although based on how I'm feeling today, perhaps we should also ensure they're separated by a couple of weeks


----------



## kegs23

bradsbrew said:


> So how many swappers did we end up with?
> 
> 
> 1. Gav21 -
> 2. Gav21's friend -
> 4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.
> 7. NickB -
> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -
> 12. _WALLACE_ -
> 13. BPH87 -
> 14. Scoundrelrogue -
> 15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
> 16. Kegs23 -nelson summer ale
> 17. Parks - Doppelbock -
> 20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
> 21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale


----------



## kegs23

i think ill be taking all my swap beers to a friends xmas pool party in 2 weeks will be good for them to have a taste of meny good different beers than they a used to,and mabe that might make some of them come to my house a start brewing up,


----------



## Florian

InCider said:


> Glad you got home safe Florian.. so you can have a sneaky dip tube session



Have done that already. Nick was wrong by the way, works fine.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> .. so you can have a sneaky dip tube session




Normally happens at the swaps.

Where's the photos???


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Normally happens at the swaps.
> 
> Where's the photos???



I'd expect a porkspin by now Batz


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I'd expect a porkspin by now Batz




I bet that happened last night. :lol:


----------



## kezza

Back Yard Brewer said:


> View attachment 59110
> 
> 
> Where do you want it Ned? This is the new updated model!! The last one from memory didn't get through the Brisbane airport security.... :angry:


Geez i dont know what you lot get up to on these swaps but from that pick im kinda glad i didnt go, especially coz i didnt here of any proffesional dancers were going :huh:


----------



## Batz

7.06 PM after the swap and no photos. 

Hang your heads in shame.


----------



## NickB

Too busy drinking to take photos


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Too busy drinking to take photos



Yep, me too. There's a few on facebook now, but there was not a steady hand to be had by 3pm..  and by 3am there was nothing steady except consumption and regular patrols by FNQ Bunyip looking for InCider... who cowardly did as he always does and slipped away into the night...


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Too busy drinking to take photos







I see our WA brothers are no better.


----------



## NickB

Exactly . And by too busy drinking, I meant sleeping and hiding, of course.


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Exactly . And by too busy drinking, I meant sleeping and hiding, of course.



When I woke up, you were so close to me I think I may need this....







I am pretty sure you weren't there when I surrendered....


----------



## InCider

It was Baa Bra AND Billy the goat...


----------



## InCider

Cambell had some coasters made...



Some QLD Case Swap History (and it's true what is says about Troydo!)



On arrival...



Pity the Ipswich Mardi Gras was on the same day, would have loved to see Browndog & Bonj.

Air was clean (thanks Tidal Pete)  

Bert's cheeks tasted the best!


----------



## PistolPatch

Was very disappointed you'd crashed when I skyped Sean :angry: but at least I got to meet Ned's Dad :beerbang:.

Looked like the usual cracker of a Swap - good on you guys. Great to see a few of the old faces again - skype beats the hell out of the old phone calls. Still looking forward to the pics though .

Hope all went smoothly for you Bruce and Renae and that by some miracle, today wasn't too bad of a clean-up. You two are legends!

:super: 
Pat


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> So how many swappers did we end up with?
> 
> 
> 1. Gav21 -
> 2. Gav21's friend -
> 4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.
> 7. NickB -
> 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit
> 9. King Brown - Something big and stinky and IPAish -
> 12. _WALLACE_ - Work unfortuneately got in the way sorry
> 13. BPH87 -
> 14. Scoundrelrogue -
> 15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
> 16. Kegs23 -
> 17. Parks - Doppelbock -
> 20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
> 21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
> 22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale


----------



## Snow

Thanks Bruce and Rene for a great night again. Great to catch up with everyone again. Was feeling a bit dusty when i left this morning, but a couple hours sleep this arvo sorted me out!

A few of these shots retrieved some memories.....

mmmmm...pig.....






Yes Sqyre... it's all muscle  





Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow

King Brown showing how it's done



Stillscottish showing yours truly how to play the bagpipes



Now I get it!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Was very disappointed you'd crashed when I skyped Sean but at least I got to meet Ned's Dad :
> 
> Looked like the usual cracker of a Swap - good on you guys. Great to see a few of the old faces again - skype beats the hell out of the old phone calls. Still looking forward to the pics though .
> 
> Hope all went smoothly for you Bruce and Renae and that by some miracle, today wasn't too bad of a clean-up. You two are legends!
> 
> :super:
> Pat



I was awake when you skyped Patch, but had slipped through a tear in the fabric of the space/time continuum... (hiding from Ned, who was keen a having a second pig on a spit methinks!) 

The RBT that Florian missed was not there when I sped through, BUT I had to sit next to QLD's finest at maccas after fuelling up at a servo at Calamvale...and the fumes were mine... **** them, they can take my sheep, but they can never take my FREEEEEEDOM! :beerbang:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

So I distinctly remember InCider's rendition of khe sanh a few years back, surely it would have been revived around 3am? 
Looks like it was a great show! Really gotta make a trek to Qld again one day. One swap in Qld has memories that outlast the few I've been down to here. 

BYB


----------



## Parks

Good piggy



Best man cave ever built



Snow checking out scottish's bag



The lesson begins



A new master? No :lol: 



-- Brad, we ended up with 14 swap bottles which was your list minus WALLACE.


----------



## sqyre

Thanks for a great day boys...
Everyone was well behaved except for nickb who forgot which swap he was at and went to bed at 9:30pm... :lol: 
FNQBunyip and Florian battled it out for the last one standing which Ned reckons he saw Florian pass out in a chair at 5am. ( but it may have been some kind of German tactic to make Ned drop his guard...)

Big thanks to all the boys who brought an awesome array of homebrewed and commercial beers...

No thanks to incider who rode off on his bike while everyone was in a coma...

I will post a few pics when i finally get off the dialysis machine...

But heres a snippet of the video link to pistol patch...
LINK

Sqyre...
Ps.. The video was taken around midnight i believe and yes the neigbors love the pipes..


----------



## NickB

Hey! At least I beat Dan


----------



## kegs23

i did a sneaky ,and made it to my car for a nap some time after 9pm, and then took off at 5am for the drive home where i found my way to my way more comfy bed at home for 2 more hours of needed sleep before hosting a 13th birthday party for my nephew,


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Hey! At least I beat Dan



Dan was pretty tired after taking an hour to set up his swag...


----------



## Parks

Thanks again Sqyre - you guys are f$(#king legends.


----------



## kegs23

here is some pics


----------



## kegs23

and some more


----------



## Florian

Last thing i remember was suddenly everyone around me asleep so i trottled of to bed myself. Second Last thing i remember which must have been a few hours earlier, is someone shouting out 'it's twenty past three' which sent a few contesters to bed.

anyway, pics:


the pig and his Master:






Stillscottish being himself:


----------



## Florian

Stillscottish again





Baabra meets goats


----------



## Florian

All gone





Osama Bin Bunyip with his Most recent convert


----------



## Bartolo

Let This the first ever post that i have posted on AHB since joining in 2010,Firstly Thank every one that attended for their Great company and of course Great BEER.I'd like to thank Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre for hosting this event and sure it will be there again in future. As i havent AG brewed before the time has come for my first and hope to be at the next swap.I have no Pics but memories all the way up to the opening of the porter. AGreat time was had.
Cheers Bartolo


----------



## sqyre

Florian said:


> Last thing i remember was suddenly everyone around me asleep so i trottled of to bed myself. Second Last thing i remember which must have been a few hours earlier, is someone shouting out 'it's twenty past three' which sent a few contesters to bed.
> 
> anyway, pics:
> 
> 
> the pig and his Master:
> 
> View attachment 59177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stillscottish being himself:
> 
> View attachment 59194



I really must put the kids stuff away during swaps....


----------



## InCider

Not everyone was in a coma when I left... there were a few up and moving around fortunate that they had awoken before soiling themselves! :lol:


----------



## Florian

Bartolo said:


> Let This the first ever post that i have posted on AHB since joining in 2010,Firstly Thank every one that attended for their Great company and of course Great BEER.I'd like to thank Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre for hosting this event and sure it will be there again in future. As i havent AG brewed before the time has come for my first and hope to be at the next swap.I have no Pics but memories all the way up to the opening of the porter. AGreat time was had.
> Cheers Bartolo



Welcome to the forum :lol: 

I've got exactly the same video Squire posted above on my phone, except in mine you are dancing as well, competing against the Bunyip. Think that was after the porter. Will see if I can upload it later.


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> I really must put the kids stuff away during swaps....
> View attachment 59202



Leave the goats out for me Sqyre!


----------



## sqyre

some more piccys...

Enjoying the view...



how much is that Scot in the window.. err too much..



Pointing at the overpriced Scot..



Piggy just about done..



At the Bar..



Some perverted goings on on Chatroulette..



Time to pull that pole outa your hole...



Foods on!!!



He wont say no to a little head...


----------



## InCider

Matching shirts with Bert's pic to be made for the next swap wherever it is. 

Viva la Bert!


----------



## winkle

Annoyed that I missed this years fun.
Well done the Sqyres for hosting yet again.


----------



## sqyre

and then... the Sun appeared...


Bodies littered the landscape like a Custer's last stand re-enactment..






The rarely seen Pink-Cheeked Snow Bird in hibernation..






drifting in and out of consciousness... 









I have fallen and i cant get up....







Surveying the Damage..







Apparently the Pink-cheeked Snow Bird decided to migrate when the full force of the morning sun shone down on his nest...







Wombil wishing Sean would give him back his pills...







FFS.. Go home Bart its 3pm...


----------



## sqyre

And of course...




Which returned to the comfort of the cold concrete moments later...


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Not everyone was in a coma when I left... there were a few up and moving around fortunate that they had awoken before soiling themselves! :lol:



Yes...
I decided to have an early morning shower to freshen up that was interrupted by a clearly distressed NeverMore who's back-passage was getting a delivery from the pudding fairy... :unsure:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Yes...
> I decided to have an early morning shower to freshen up that was interrupted by a clearly distressed NeverMore who's back-passage was getting a delivery from the pudding fairy... :unsure:



It was Campbell slinking around for a cheeky wank that I disturbed....he must have filled his sock with joy the night before.

Like father, like son....


----------



## PistolPatch

And best pic captions goes to post #475. I can't find an emoticon for how much that post cracked me up Sqyre.

Mrs Syre: No more skype sex during swaps okay? Ned kept getting in the way of the screen and that really put me off :angry:. His Dad cheering in the background was also a bit disconcerting. Might have to skip this week's session if that's alright - still trying to get those pictures out of my mind which is especially hard given they came with some weird Scottish soundtrack  .

InCider: Glad to hear you took off from the take-away safely. Good on ya . Was browndog at the Swap or did he go to bed at 9 o'clock with you or something?


----------



## InCider




----------



## sqyre

Did someone forget a swap case?
Or was that the leftovers for the swap host?


----------



## Parks

sqyre said:


> Did someone forget a swap case?
> Or was that the leftovers for the swap host?


That does sound like a silly thing to do but might explain where all the extra bottles went!

(I think most people had 15 for the swap and only got 14 back)


----------



## Parks

Parks said:


> That does sound like a silly thing to do but might explain where all the extra bottles went!
> 
> (I think most people had 15 for the swap and only got 14 back)



I think that may be code for "thanks for hosting, Sqyre!'


----------



## Parks

I do remember there being an empty box there when we started with no beers in it and a very drunken Nick seemingly knowing what he was doing h34r:


----------



## sqyre

Parks said:


> I do remember there being an empty box there when we started with no beers in it and a very drunken Nick seemingly knowing what he was doing h34r:



Thats sounds normal...
Well if there is an owner hes got untill my fridge chills them down to claim them or else they are gooooone!


----------



## Parks

sqyre said:


> Thats sounds normal...
> Well if there is an owner hes got untill my fridge chills them down to claim them or else they are gooooone!



In all seriousness I am pretty confident it's a box of leftovers.

-- edit - if it's a box with plenty of green stripes (some brand of something) then it was definitely sitting there empty when we started.


----------



## sqyre

Parks said:


> In all seriousness I am pretty confident it's a box of leftovers.
> 
> -- edit - if it's a box with plenty of green stripes (some brand of something) then it was definitely sitting there empty when we started.



Sweet... Done deal... :beerbang:


----------



## NickB

Yeah, it was a leftovers box - didn't want all that dangerous plastic littering the floor...


----------



## sqyre

NickB said:


> Yeah, it was a leftovers box - didn't want all that dangerous plastic littering the floor...


Well-thinking Nick!!!
Thats why you have to sleep so much... to refresh that huge brain...
I shall be sampling the "leftovers" shortly... As i am presently veging out in the shed watching the wort boil..  

Sqyre


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


> It was Campbell slinking around for a cheeky wank that I disturbed....he must have filled his sock with joy the night before.
> 
> Like father, like son....



Sleepwalking. Honest.

I came to in Sqyre's kitchen and wandered around a bit until I figured out where my swag was.


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> Sleepwalking. Honest.
> 
> I came to in Sqyre's kitchen and wandered around a bit until I figured out where my swag was.




And NickB was waiting for you all that time.... :lol:


----------



## NickB

In your dreams Sean :wub:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And NickB was waiting for you all that time.... :lol:


 :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB

Have started a tasting thread HERE

Please update your beers if they aren't correct.....

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Just found this on my phone.... This was early in the day, before BaaBra and Billy TheGoat had a noisy argument about 'that other guy'.

Bloody domestics!

It was all hooves, horns and drunk guys everywhere when the lights went out....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

damn you nick!


----------



## Batz

Parks said:


> I picked up some of these 285ml headmaster glasses from CB on Saturday just for these such occasions. Really nice to drink out of -
> 
> http://www.crowncommercial.com.au/index.ph...&Itemid=281
> 
> They were about $2.30 each from memory.
> 
> View attachment 59028




Craftbrewer don't have these anymore, does anyone know where I could get some from in Brissy tomorrow?

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Craftbrewer don't have these anymore, does anyone know where I could get some from in Brissy tomorrow?
> 
> Batz


I've seen them at Brewers Choice stores...


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> I've seen then at Brewers Choice stores...



Just go down to my local club and get a five finger discount <_< 
Seriously, I'm pretty sure that Sim has a pile of them.


----------



## Florian

Will post this in both threads so it gets seen.

Bottle bomb alert:

I'm not even in the swap but had Brad's bottles stored for the last few weeks. As he's coming tomorrow to pick them up I thought I'd move them closer to the door. Fail! Box is sticking to the wooden floor! Had a look inside and one bottle is completely shattered. Stakman or something else (unreadable) is written on the bottle cap.

Hey, it's so easy:

*NO FUCKEN GLASS!!!*

Will assess the damage to floor etc tomorrow, can already hear the wife complaining. Will also post photos to name and shame.


----------

